# [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*[Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

*Übersicht aller Boards​​**Herstellerlinks*

*AMD 790FX*
MSI 790FX-GD70, 
GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P (rev. 1.0)
ASUSTeK M4A79*T* Deluxe
ASUSTeK M4A79 Deluxe (DDR-2 SDRAM Only!)

*AMD 790GX*
MSI 790GX-G65 
ECS A790GXM-AD3
M4A78T-E
M4A78-E (DDR-2 SDRAM Only![/b]
*AMD 790X*
GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P (rev0 1.0)

*Boards die es vermutlich nicht in D geben wird*
Jetway MA3-79GDG COMBO, 790GX/SB750 mit DDR-2 und DDR-3 SDRAM Sockeln.

*Geizhals Link zu allen gelisteten AM3 Platinen*
Aktueller Stand: die beiden Gigabyte Platinen.

*Estimated Arrival Date: 09.02.2009​*


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*MSI AM3 Boards*



Board Name|
[url=http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1740]MSI 790FX-GD70 (MS-7577)
[/url]|790GX-G65 (MS7576)
Formfaktor|ATX, 304*245mm|ATX
Northbridge|790FX|790GX
Southbridge|SB750|SB750
Speicher| 4xDDR-3 SDRAM|4x DDR-3 SDRAM
Maximaler Speicher| 16GiB|8GiB
CPU VRM| 4+1 Phasen|4+1 Phasen
CPU Support| 140W TDP|140W TDP
CPU Aux Anschluss|8 pin EPS|4pin ATX 12V
Grafikeinheit| N/A|HD3300, D3D10, HD Beschl.
Grafikeinheit 2|NA|128MB DDR3-1333 Sideport, 
Anschlüsse | N/A|VGA, HDMI/DVI
PCIe x16 Slots|4 (16/0/16/0 oder 4x8)|2 (16/0, 8/8)
PCIe x1/x4 SLots|1/0|2/0
PCI Slots|2|2
S-ATA| 6 (Chipset) + 2 (JMB322)|5, Chipset
eSATA|1 via JMB 362| 1, Chipset
IDE| 1, Chipset|1, Chipset
LAN| Dual GBit, 2x RTL8111DL, PCIe| GBit, RTL81111DL, PCie
Sound| 8 CHan, HDA, ALC889|8 Chan HDA, ALC889
Firewire| 1 intern + 1 extern, VT6315N|1 Intern, 1 Extern, VT6315N
Legacy Ports|1 PS/2, COM (P), Floppy|1 PS2, COM, Floppy
Lüfter| 3 3 pin + 1 4pin|3 3pin, 1 4 Pin
Regelbar|alle



Spoiler



*MSI 790FX-GD70 (MS-7577)*
*Formfaktor:* ATX, 304*245mm
*Chipsatz:* 790FX + SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM, 16GiB Maximal
*CPU VRM:* 4+1 Phasen, variabel, 140W TDP Support, 8pin AUX Steker
*Graphics:* N/A
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* N/A
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 4 (2x 16/0/16/0 oder 4x 8 Lanes)
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 1/0
*PCI Slots:* 2
*Storage:* 8 S-ATAs gesamt + 1 eSATA, 6 S-ATA von SB750, 2 von JMB322, 1 eSATA by JMicron JMB 362, 1 P-ATA Port für 2 Geräte.
*LAN:* Dual GBit LAN, 2x Realte RTL8111DL,via PCIe.
*Sound:* 8 Chan HD Audio, ALC889.
*Firewire:* 1 Port im I/O Bereich, 1 Onboard Pfosten, über VIA VT6315N realisiert.
*USB:* 7 + 1 Shared with eSATA on I/O, 2 Pfosten intern.
*Legacy Ports*: 1 PS/2, Com Port via Pfosten, Floppy.
*Lüfter Anschlüsse:* 4 3Pin + 1 4Pin PWM/CPU, alle regelbar (4 Pin Variabel, 3 Pin Fix).


*MSI 790GX-G65 (MS-7576)*
*Formfaktor:* ATX
*Chipsatz:* 790GX + SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM, 8GiB Maximal
*CPU VRM:* 4+1 Phasen, 140W TDP Support, 4pin AUX Steker
*Graphics:* Onboard, HD3300 mit 128M Sideport, DDR3-1333, HD Beschleunigung
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* VGA, DVI/HDMI
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 2 (16/0 oder 2x 8)
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 2/0
*PCI Slots:* 2
*Storage:* 5 S-ATAs + 1 eSATA via SB750, 1 P-ATA für 2 IDE Geräte.
*LAN:* GBit LAN, 1x Realte RTL8111DL, via PCIe.
*Sound:* 8 Chan HD Audio, Realtek ALC889.
*Firewire:* 1 Port im I/O Bereich, 1 Onboard Pfosten, über VIA VT6315N realisiert.
*USB:* 6 Ports on I/O, 3 Pfosten intern.
*Legacy Ports*: 1 PS/2, Floppy, COM via Pfosten
*Lüfter Anschlüsse:* 3 3Pin + 1 4Pin PWM/CPU.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

*Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P*
*Formfaktor:* ATX
*Chipsatz:* 790FX + SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM, 16GiB Maximal
*CPU VRM:* 8+2 Phasen, 140W TDP Support, 8pin AUX Steker
*Graphics:* N/A
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* N/A
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 2 (2x 16 Lanes)
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 3/0
*PCI Slots:* 2
*Storage:* 10 S-ATAs gesamt, 6 S-ATA von SB750, 2x2 von JMB322, eSATA via Adapterkarte, 1 P-ATA Port für 2 Geräte.
*LAN:* Dual GBit LAN, 2x Realte RTL8111DL,via PCIe.
*Sound:* 8 Chan HD Audio, ALC889A, Dolby Home Theatre SWupport.
*Firewire:* 2 Ports im I/O Bereich (6 + 4 Pin), 1 Onboard Pfosten, über TI TSB43AB23 realisiert.
*USB:* 8 on I/O, 2 Pfosten intern.
*Legacy Ports*: 2x PS/2, Com + LPT über Pfosten, Floppy.
*Lüfter Anschlüsse:* 2 3Pin + 2 4Pin PWM, nur 4 Pin Regelbar, CPU Connector auch 3 Pin

*Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P*
*Formfaktor:* ATX, 305x233mm
*Chipsatz:* 790X + SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM, 16GiB Maximal
*CPU VRM:* 8+2 Phasen, 140W TDP Support, 8pin AUX Steker
*Graphics:* N/A
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* N/A
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 2 ( 1x 16/0 oder 2x 8 Lanes)
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 3/0
*PCI Slots:* 2
*Storage:* 8 S-ATAs gesamt, 6 S-ATA von SB750, 2 von JMB36x/"Gigaraid", eSATA via Adapterkarte, 1 P-ATA Port für 2 Geräte.
*LAN:*GBit LAN, 1x Realtek RTL8111DL,via PCIe.
*Sound:* 8 Chan HD Audio, ALC889A, Dolby Home Theatre SWupport.
*Firewire:* 2 Ports im I/O Bereich (6 + 4 Pin), 1 Onboard Pfosten, über TI TSB43AB23 realisiert.
*USB:* 8 on I/O, 2 Pfosten intern.
*Legacy Ports*: 2x PS/2, Com über Pfosten, Floppy.
*Lüfter Anschlüsse:* 2 3Pin + 2 4Pin PWM, nur 4 Pin Regelbar, CPU Connector auch 3 Pin


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*ASUS AM3 Boards*

*ASUS M4A79[highlight]T[/highlight] Deluxe *
*Formfaktor:* ATX
*Chipsatz:* 790FX + SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM
*CPU VRM:* 8 + 2 Phasen, 140W TDP Support
*Graphics:* N/A
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* N/A
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 4
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* none
*PCI Slots:* 2
*Storage:* 5 S-ATA + 1 eSATA von SB750
*LAN:* 1x GBit PCIe
*Sound:* 8 Chan HD Audio
*Firewire:* 1 Port im I/O Bereich, Onboard Pfosten unbekannt.

*ASUS M4A79 Deluxe *
*Formfaktor:* ATX
*Chipsatz:* 790FX + SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR*-2* SDRAM
*CPU VRM:* 8 + 2 Phasen, 140W TDP Support
*Graphics:* N/A
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* N/A
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 4
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* none
*PCI Slots:* 2
*Storage:* 5 S-ATA + 1 eSATA von SB750
*LAN:* 1x GBit PCIe
*Sound:* 8 Chan HD Audio
*Firewire:* 1 Port im I/O Bereich, Onboard Pfosten unbekannt.



*ASUS M4A78[highlight]T[/highlight]-E*
*Formfaktor:* ATX
*Chipsatz:* 790GX + SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM, 16GiB Maximal, ECC Support
*CPU VRM:* 4+1 Phasen, 140W TDP Support, 8pin AUX Steker
*Graphics:* HD3300
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* HDMI/DVI + DSUB15
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 2 (16/1 oder 2x 8 Lanes)
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 2/0
*PCI Slots:* 2
*Storage:* 5 S-ATA + 1 eSATA via SB750
*LAN:* GBit LAn, PCie, Athereos L1E
*Sound:* 8 Chan HD Audio, VIA VT1708S
*Firewire:* 1 Ports im I/O Bereich (6 Pin), 1 Onboard Pfosten, über VIA VT6315N realisiert.
*USB:* 6 on I/O, 3 Pfosten intern.
*Legacy Ports*: 1x PS/2, Com über Pfosten, Floppy.
*Lüfter Anschlüsse:* 2 3Pin + 1 4Pin PWM, nur 4 Pin Regelbar, CPU Connector auch 3 Pin


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*Biostar und DFI Boards*

*Biostar TA790GX A3+ 5.x*
*Formfaktor:* ATX
*Chipsatz:* 790FX + SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM,
*CPU VRM:* Phasen unbekannt (Bild und Beschreibung widersprüchlich), 140W TDP Support, 8pin AUX Steker
*Graphics:* HD3300
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* HDMI oder DVI
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 2 (1x 16/0 oder 2x 8 Lanes)
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 2/0
*PCI Slots:* 2
*Storage:* 6 S-ATAs gesamt via SB750, abgewinkelt
*LAN:* PCIe GBit LAN, Realtek
*Sound:* 8 Chan HD Audio, Realtek.
*Firewire:* 1 Port im I/O Bereich, unbekannte Anzahl Onboard Pfosten, über LSI Chip realisiert.
*USB:* 4 am I/O Panel, 3 Onboard Pfosten.
*Legacy Ports*: 2 PS/2, Com Port via Pfosten, Floppy.
*Lüfter Anschlüsse:* 2 3Pin + 1 4Pin PWM/CPU.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*Asrock AM3 Boards*

*ASRock M3A790GXH/128M*
*Formfaktor:* ATX, 305x244mm
*Chipsatz:* AMD790GX & AMD SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM
*CPU VRM:* 4 Phasen Core, 1 CPU-NB, ungekühlt, support für 140W TDP CPUs.
*Graphics:* Onboard, HD3300 mit 128M Sideport, HD Beschleunigung
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* HDMI oder DVI + D-SUB (Analog)
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 2, 16/0 oder 8/8, via SLi-Swich Card umschaltbar.
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 1/1 (als x16 Slot ausgelegt)
*PCI Slots:* 2 32bit Slots mit 33MHz und 5V Signalspannung.
*Storage:* 1x IDE für 2 Geräte, 6x S-ATA 2 (4 abgewinkelt), 1x eSATA, benötigt Kabel von S-ATA Port
*LAN:* Gigabit via PCI Express, wahrscheinlich Realtek RTL8111.
*Sound:* Realtek ALC890, 8 Kanal Sound
*Firewire:* 2x Firewire 400, VIA Chip, 1x I/O Bereich, 1x Pfosten auf Board.
*Links:* Newsmeldung mit Bild bei P3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*XFX/ECS AM3 Boards*

*reserved for XFX and ECS Details*

*ECS A790GXM-AD3*
*Formfaktor:* ATX, 305x244mm
*Chipsatz:* AMD790GX & AMD SB750
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM
*CPU VRM:* unknown, mit großem Kühler versehen, support für 140W TDP CPUs.
*Graphics:* Onboard, HD3300 mit Sideport, HD Beschleunigung, 
*Anschlüsse Graphik* HDMI + DSUB
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 2, 16/0 oder 8/8, automatisch/elektronisch umgeschaltet.
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 2/0
*PCI Slots:* 2 32bit Slots mit 33MHz und 5V Signalspannung.
*Storage:* 1x IDE für 2 Geräte, 6x S-ATA 2 (abgewinkelt), 1x eSATA via JMicron Chip
*LAN:* Gigabit, wahrscheinlich Realtek RTL8111.
*Sound:* Realtek ALC888, 8 Kanal Sound
*Firewire:* N/A
*Links:* Newsmeldung mit Bild bei P3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*Chipset Details*

*[Chipset Details]*​*AMD​*
*790FX*
*CPU Interface:* Hyper Transport, kompatibel zu 1.0 bis 3.0
*Speicherinterface:* N/A, Speichercontroller in der CPU
*Anzahl der Lanes:* 2x 16 oder 4x 8  + 6, insgesamt 36 Lanes verfügbar, +4 Lanes für die Anbindung der SB
*Graphikkern:* N/A
*Storage Interface:* N/A
*Lan:* N/A
*790GX*
*CPU Interface:* Hyper Transport, kompatibel zu 1.0 bis 3.0
*Speicherinterface:* N/A, Speichercontroller in der CPU
*Anzahl der Lanes:* 1x 16 oder 2x 8 Lanes + 6, insgesamt 22 Lanes verfügbar, +4 Lanes für die Anbindung der SB, 
*Graphikkern:* HD3300, D3D10 mit HD Beschleunigung, wird in der Regel mit zusätzlichem Grafikspeicher kombiniert
*Storage Interface:* N/A
*Lan:* N/A

*790X*
*CPU Interface:* Hyper Transport, kompatibel zu 1.0 bis 3.0
*Speicherinterface:* N/A, Speichercontroller in der CPU
*Anzahl der Lanes:* 1x 16 oder 2x 8 Lanes + 6, insgesamt 22 Lanes verfügbar, +4 Lanes für die Anbindung der SB, 
*Graphikkern:* N/A
*Storage Interface:* N/A
*Lan:* N/A


*SB750*
*CPU Interface:* N/A, wird mit 4 Lanes an die NB angebunden.
*Speicherinterface:* N/A, Speichercontroller in der CPU
*Anzahl der PCI Express Lanes:* 0
*Graphikkern:* N/A
*Storage Interface:* 1x IDE für 2 Geräte, 6x SATA2. Unterstützt AHCI, RAID 0/1 und 5, sowie 10.
*Lan:* N/A


*nVida*​*nForce 750a*
*CPU Interface:* Hyper Transport, kompatibel zu 1.0 bis 3.0
*Speicherinterface:* N/A, Speichercontroller in der CPU
*Anzahl der Lanes:* 1x 16 oder 2x 8 + 3 Lanes, 4 Devices maximal
*Graphikkern:* Geforce 8 Series, 16 Scalar Shader, 4 ROPs/TMUs.
*Storage Interface:* 4 + 2 S-ATA Ports, 4 im IDE Mode, 6 im RAID oder AHCI Mode.
*Lan:* Integrated GBit nForce Ethernet.


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Find ich ne schöne Idee, kann man dann eventuell auch noch ausbauen z.B. für Bios Screens, Übertaktungsergebnisse etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Jep, genau, eine sehr gute Idee. 
Mal sehen, wie schnell die neuen AM3 Boards denn nun kommen.


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Das MSI 790FX-GD70 find ich echt schick, aber ist halt leider von MSI (ganz schlechte Erfahrung mit 4 Boards gemacht) 

*auf Boards von DFI wart*


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*Versions History*

*Versions history:*
25.01.09, 14:07:* Thread und Postings erstellt, 2 MSI und 2 Gigabyte Boards gelistet.
*25.01.09, 14:19:* ECS A790GXM-AD3 geaddet, Details dieses Boards hinzugefügt.
*25.01.09, 14:29:* Chipsatz Details vom 790X/FX/GX und SB750 geaddet
*25.01.09, 14:45:* Asrock A790GXM-AD3 geaddet.
*26.01.09, 16:03:* ASUS M4A79T Deluxe hinzugefügt
*27.01.09, 15:43:* nForce 750a Details geaddet, Änderungen am Layout des Chipset Details Postings
*27.01.09, 21:54:* ASUS M4A79 DLX hinzugefügt, Layouts angepasst.
*30.01.09, 14:19:* MSI 790 Boards hinzugefügt.
*30.01.09, 15:11:* Gigabyte 790 Boards hinzugefügt
*05.02.09, 21:16:* ASUS M4A78T-E hinzugefügt
*09.02.09, 14:20:* Links zu den ASUS Boards hinzugefügt
*10.02.09, 16:50:* Biostar 790GX Board hinzugefügt
*


*Planned Updates:*
Anpassen des Layouts bei Boards und Chipsatz, Verwendung des List Tags.




Spoiler



Muster für Boards

*   Name  *
*Formfaktor:* 
*Chipsatz:* 
*Speicher:* 
*CPU VRM:* 
*Graphics:* 
*Anschlüsse Grafik:* 
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 
*PCie x1/4 Slots:*
*PCI Slots:* 
*Storage:* 
*LAN:* 
*Sound:* 
*Firewire:*


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Robär schrieb:


> Das MSI 790FX-GD70 find ich echt schick, aber ist halt leider von MSI (ganz schlechte Erfahrung mit 4 Boards gemacht)
> 
> *auf Boards von DFI wart*


 
Du hast aber noch von keinem Bilder gesehen, oder?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Chipset Details:


 
Upps, Stefan war noch nicht fertig. 
*mich schämen für Gespame*


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast aber noch von keinem Bilder gesehen, oder?



Nur vom MSI, was Stefan auch schon verlinkt hat. Von neuen DFI's hab ich leider auch nix gesehen oder gehört.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Upps, Stefan war noch nicht fertig.
> *mich schämen für Gespame*



Stimmt, entschuldige Stefan, hab ich zu früh gepostet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Robär schrieb:


> Stimmt, entschuldige Stefan, hab ich zu früh gepostet?


 
Sieht so aus, wir sollten mal einen netten Mod fragen, ob er Stefans Beitrag nach oben schieben kann (geht doch, oder?).


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Naja, ging gerade eben so.
Die Version History ist etwas weiter unten, aber ega.

Bitte mal ein paar Meinungen zum Aufbau.
Irgendwie fehlt da noch was, bei den Board und Chipsatz Details.


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Verschieben geht aufjedenfall, aber ob an eine bestimmte Stelle weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau. Wenn das nicht geht und Stefan seine Posts gerne an der richtigen Stelle haben möchte, was auch sinnvoll wäre, kann man unsere Posts auch löschen.

Edit: Find ich soweit recht gut gelungen. Allerdings würde ich noch Hyperlinks oder Anchors einbauen, weil irgendwann wird man sich wohl totscrollen.

Vielleicht würde ich auch alle Spezifikationen die du findest aufschreiben und per Spoiler verstecken. Kleines Beispiel:

*A790GXM-AD3*

*Chipsatz:* AMD790GX & AMD SB750



Spoiler



*Formfaktor:* ATX, 305x244mm
*Speicher:* 4x DDR-3 SDRAM
*Graphics:* Onboard, HD3300 mit Sideport, HD Beschleunigung, HDMI + DSUB
*PCIe x16 Slots:* 2x8 Lanes (Crossfire bitte noch erwähnen)
*PCie x1/4 Slots:* 2/0
*PCI Slots:* 2
*LAN:* Gigabit, wahrscheinlich Realtek RTL8111.
*Sound:* Realtek ALC888, 8 Kanal Sound
*Firewire:* N/A


Eventuell 1-2 Bilder noch


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hm, naja, da hoffe ich mal, das Falk den Spoilertag etwas ändert, damit ich da auch 'ne Beschreibung reintun kann.
Hyperlinks werden kommen, bei den Anker muss ich nochmal schauen, wie man das macht und so...

€dit:
Anker scheinen nicht zu gehen?!


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Super Idee, AM3 als alternative zu S1366?


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, naja, da hoffe ich mal, das Falk den Spoilertag etwas ändert, damit ich da auch 'ne Beschreibung reintun kann.
> Hyperlinks werden kommen, bei den Anker muss ich nochmal schauen, wie man das macht und so...
> 
> €dit:
> Anker scheinen nicht zu gehen?!



Hilft dir das wegen den Ankern eventuell weiter: Anchor BBCode : BBCodes


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hab noch ein ASUS Board hinzugefügt, das wirds auch mit DDR-2 SDRAM.
Estimated Arrival Date: 8. Februar 2009.


----------



## Robär (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hast du schon etwas von neuen DFI DDR2 Boards gehört? Da muss es doch noch ne UT Version geben - hoffe ich 

Hab auch nix gegen nen UT mit DDR3.


----------



## Fransen (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich habe deinen Thread erstmal auf meine Kaufberatung verlinkt.
->ich hoffe, dass das i.O ist.

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was uns der DDR3 Support bringen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was uns der DDR3 Support bringen wird.


 
Ein leeres Bankkonto.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wohl eher etwa 5-10% mehr Performance...
Das meiste davon wg. der höher getakteten NB...


----------



## Robär (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

5% mehr im Vergleich zu was? Ich mein es gibt ja nun unterschiedlich schnelle Speicher. Wäre echt mal interessant zu erfahren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

zu den gleichen AM2+ CPUs.
Also 940 vs. 945.


----------



## Lee (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Du wolltest ein Posting, hier hast du´s^^

Ne, ich habe noch gar nicht gesagt, dass du auch hier wieder gute Arbeit geleistet hast, Stefan 

Ich hoffe, dass noch viele andere Boards kommen werden. Vielleicht nicht nur High End Ware, sondern auch günstige Boards. Am liebsten noch mit DDR2.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

THX ^_^
Wollt nämlich mal drauf hinweisen, das die ersten Boards im Geizhals gelistet sind.
Genauergenommen sinds die beiden Gigabyte Boards.


----------



## Robär (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> zu den gleichen AM2+ CPUs.
> Also 940 vs. 945.



Ich meinte doch in Vergleich zu welchem Speicher? Nicht zu welchem CPU.

Zum Beispiel DDR2 800 vs. DDR3 1333.


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Gibts eigentlich schon Infos über Am3 RoG (Republic of Gamer) Boards?? Also sowas wie das Crosshair II Formula für Am2 oder das Rampage II Extreme für LGA1366.

Ist da irgenwas in Aussicht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Nein, leider gibts darüber noch keine Infos 
Ich werd jetzt endlich mal die MSI Boards adden ^_^

Und die restlichen ASUS...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

heyhey bei Schottenland.de - Hardware im Preisvergleich sind die 2 board von Giby für AM3 schon da!
aber im moment nicht lieferbar!
wann ist den eigentlich das erscheinungs datum der Boards offiziel?
und werden die AM2 unterstützen, weil es gab ein gerücht und was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass die 2 produkte bei hardwareschotte mit AM2/AM2+ ready sind aber das ist jetzt nicht mehr da?!?!


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, leider gibts darüber noch keine Infos



Schade.. ich hoffe das Am3-User nicht darauf verzichten müssen... am besten ein RoG-Board mit dem kommenden 8er Chipsatz von AMD 




SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> und werden die AM2 unterstützen, weil es gab ein gerücht und was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass die 2 produkte bei hardwareschotte mit AM2/AM2+ ready sind aber das ist jetzt nicht mehr da?!?!



Soweit ich weis wird kein Am3 Board Am2/Am2+ CPUs unterstützen, da die Am2/Am2+ CPU keinen DDR3 Speichercontroller besitzen. Außer das Am3 Board hat auch DDR2 Speicherbänke dann würde es vllt funktionieren.

Kann sein dass das Releasedatum der 9. Februar is?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Kann sein dass das Releasedatum der 9. Februar is?


 Ja, eher als der 8. 2. 09 
Ich werds mal ändern...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ja die CPUs von Intel haben doch auch kein DDR3 kontroller aber sie funken doch! oder täusche ich mich?

hier hat du den exsakten Linnk zu den Boards von Giby AMD - Sockel AM3 - Hardware im Preisvergleich


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Bei Intel war der Speichercontroller bis vor kurzem auch nicht in der CPU sondern aufm Board (erst mit der Core i7 Reihe wurde der Speichercontroller in der CPU intregriert). So konnte man zb. ein E8400 oder ein Q9450 mit dem entschprechendem Board mit DDR3 betreiben. Aber da die AMD CPUs seit dem Athlon 64 den Speichercontroller in der CPU integriert haben, kommt es auf die CPU an mit welchem Speicher sie arbeiten kann. Also kannst du kein Am2/Am2+ Prozessor mit DDR3 RAM betreiben weil der IMC (Integrierter Speichercontroller) keinen DDR3 Speicher unterstützt. Am3 CPUs werden einen DDR2 und DDR3 Controller besitzen und somit kann man diese auch mit DDR2 Ram kombinieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ganz genau, erst der Core i7 imitiert die AMD CPUs, in dem Fall sogar den K10, nur ist das Original immer noch besser, das hat nämlich 2 Speichercontroller, Intel nur einen breiten.

BTW: *MSI + Gigabyte Boards hinzugefügt, Option 'Legacy Schnittstellen' hinzugefügt*
Auch die Anzahl der regelbaren Lüfter Anschlüsse bei MSI und GBT erwähnt.


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz genau, erst der Core i7 imitiert die AMD CPUs, in dem Fall sogar den K10, nur ist das Original immer noch besser, *das hat nämlich 2 Speichercontroller*, Intel nur einen breiten.



Kann das sein das man die 2 Speichercontroller kombinieren/splitten kann? also ich meine jetzt den "Ganged" (1x128bit) und den "Unganged" (2x64bit) Modus.

oder steh ich aufm schlauch? wenn ja dann steinigt mich!



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> BTW: *MSI + Gigabyte Boards hinzugefügt, Option 'Legacy Schnittstellen' hinzugefügt*
> Auch die Anzahl der regelbaren Lüfter Anschlüsse bei MSI und GBT erwähnt.



Nice!


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Kann das sein das man die 2 Speichercontroller kombinieren/splitten kann? also ich meine jetzt den "Ganged" (1x128bit) und den "Unganged" (2x64bit) Modus.


Ganz genau so ists!
AMD empfiehlt übrigens den Unganged Mode, was schneller ist kommt auf die Anwendung an 
Meist solls wohl Unganged sein.



Potman schrieb:


> Nice!


THX, noch irgendwas, das rein sollte?
Für ASUS/ECS/Asrock hab ich leider noch kein Manual...


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> THX, noch irgendwas, das rein sollte?
> Für ASUS/ECS/Asrock hab ich leider noch kein Manual...



Echt Top arbeit!! 
Der Thread ist es jetzt schon Wert angepinnt zu werden! 

Eigentlich ist alles komplett, mir fehlen nur noch irgendwie Bilder der Boards. Also falls vorhanden würde ich noch Bilder der Boards einfügen.  Aber sonst


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Echt Top arbeit!!
> Der Thread ist es jetzt schon Wert angepinnt zu werden!
> 
> Eigentlich ist alles komplett, mir fehlen nur noch irgendwie Bilder der Boards. Also falls vorhanden würde ich noch Bilder der Boards einfügen.  Aber sonst


 
Stimmt, schöne Bilder könnte man immer reinnehmen, es müssen ja nicht viele sein, ein bis zwei pro Board sollten reichen.


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Jo ich wär schon mit einem Bildchen pro Board zufrieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Jo ich wär schon mit einem Bildchen pro Board zufrieden


 
Dann muss das aber ein super Board sein, wie das hier....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Jear das sieht edel aus!! ziehmlich protziger Kühler auf den SpaWas. Sowas kennt man sonst von AMD Boards garnicht. 

zwar bissl off Topic aber egal  : 
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Es gibt keine vernünftigen Wasserkühler/Wakü-set´s für Am2+ Boards. Hätte gerne mal mein Board an der Wakü. Hoffentlich ändert sich das bei den Am3´s.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Jear das sieht edel aus!! ziehmlich protziger Kühler auf den SpaWas. Sowas kennt man sonst von AMD Boards garnicht.


 
Jep, für MSI sieht es echt fett aus, Schwarz und Blau, sowas sieht man nicht alle Tage. 



Potman schrieb:


> zwar bissl off Topic aber egal :
> Was mir aufgefallen ist: Es gibt keine vernünftigen Wasserkühler/Wakü-set´s für Am2+ Boards. Hätte gerne mal mein Board an der Wakü. Hoffentlich ändert sich das bei den Am3´s.


 
Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich nehmen Hardcorebencher von AMD gleich flüssiges Helium.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Jear das sieht edel aus!! ziehmlich protziger Kühler auf den SpaWas. Sowas kennt man sonst von AMD Boards garnicht.


Das ist nicht der Kühler für die SpaWas da links 
Zumindest nicht nur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Kühler für die SpaWas da links
> Zumindest nicht nur.


 
Aber für ein MSI schon heftigst.
Was soll er denn noch bringen außer SpaWas?


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich glaube Stefan spielt auf die Northbridge an 

Aber das MSI sieht echt verdammt geil aus, wenn es nur nicht von MSI wäre


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber für ein MSI schon heftigst.
> Was soll er denn noch bringen außer SpaWas?


Siehst du auf dem Board irgendwo den RD790? 
Und der 790FX ist nunmal ein 2 Chip Chipsatz.

Robär hats ja schon gemerkt ^_^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Robär schrieb:


> Ich glaube Stefan spielt auf die Northbridge an


 
Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. 
Wollte aber nicht wie ein Klugscheißer rüberkommen. 



Robär schrieb:


> Aber das MSI sieht echt verdammt geil aus, wenn es nur nicht von MSI wäre


 
Jep, mal sehen, mit was Asus gegenhalten will. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehst du auf dem Board irgendwo den RD790?
> Und der 790FX ist nunmal ein 2 Chip Chipsatz.
> 
> Robär hats ja schon gemerkt ^_^


 
Jep, unser Sternenflottenbencher ist schon ein helles Köpfchen.


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
> Wollte aber nicht wie ein Klugscheißer rüberkommen.



Ich muss das einfach machen, bin halt so 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, mal sehen, mit was Asus gegenhalten will.



Mal schauen wie das Asus RoG AM3 ausschaut, ich vermute mal, dass es wieder schwarz - rot wird. Find ich leider nicht so schön wie schwarz - blau. Deswegen hatte ich auch damals die roten Blenden vom M2F entfernt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, unser Sternenflottenbencher ist schon ein helles Köpfchen.



 hab mich auch für den PII und Asus M3A78-T Lesertest beworben. Das wird ein Fest wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte dort mitzumachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Robär schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Asus RoG AM3 ausschaut, ich vermute mal, dass es wieder schwarz - rot wird. Find ich leider nicht so schön wie schwarz - blau. Deswegen hatte ich auch damals die roten Blenden vom M2F entfernt.


 
Ein ROG Board für AM3?
Aber bestimmt wieder mit Nvidia Chipsatz, oder?
Bilder hast du keine? 



Robär schrieb:


> hab mich auch für den PII und Asus M3A78-T Lesertest beworben. Das wird ein Fest wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte dort mitzumachen


 
Wäre super, wenn du es bekommen kannst.
Ich drücke die alle Daumen und werden ein gutes Word (viel Spamen ) für dich einlegen.
Eine gute Digicam hast du doch jetzt, oder?


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein ROG Board für AM3?
> Aber bestimmt wieder mit Nvidia Chipsatz, oder?
> Bilder hast du keine?



Ne ich habe keine Bilder, sonst würde ich auch nicht schreiben "mal schauen wie das aussieht" 

Mit nVidia Chipsatz wäre natürlich nicht ganz so toll. Allerdings befürchte ich es, weil schon das erste CF nen nForce drauf hatte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre super, wenn du es bekommen kannst.
> Ich drücke die alle Daumen und werden ein gutes Word (viel Spamen ) für dich einlegen.
> Eine gute Digicam hast du doch jetzt, oder?



Ich werde mir, wenn ich den Lesertest machen darf, natürlich eine kaufen. Aber soviele Leute wie sich dort bewerben 

Naja wird etwas OT hier


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Robär schrieb:


> Naja wird etwas OT hier


 
Wieso, en ROG Board für AM3 ist doch super.
Cool wäre ja, wenn es den neuen 890FX Chipsatz hätte.


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Dann wirds wohl noch ne Weile bis zum Release dauern. Aber ich warte gespannt weiter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Die 800er Serie braucht noch a bisserl, die kommt wohl erst gegen Ende des Jahres.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die 800er Serie braucht noch a bisserl, die kommt wohl erst gegen Ende des Jahres.


 
Aber genauere Informationen hast du jetzt nicht, oder?


----------



## Potman (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Kühler für die SpaWas da links
> Zumindest nicht nur.



Naja da ich lag ja nich so falsch.... immerhin werden die SpaWas damit gekühlt  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, en ROG Board für AM3 ist doch super.
> Cool wäre ja, wenn es den neuen 890FX Chipsatz hätte.



Jup.. 

Edit:
@Stefan Payne:
Ist eins der neuen ASUS Bretter nicht Am2+? Ich mein das M4A79 Deluxe! Dieses Board hat keine DDR3-Bänke und auch keinen Am3 Sockel. Also ist es ein Am2+ Board, oder nicht?


----------



## Fransen (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Evtl. hätte ich noch eine Ergänzung für dich.
Sapphire hat die Info's zu seinem neuen AM3 Mainbaord herausgegeben.

Ic hweiß nicht, ob du diese auch mit in die Liste mit reinnehmen möchtest, aber zu finden sind sie hier.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Potman schrieb:


> Edit:
> @Stefan Payne:
> Ist eins der neuen ASUS Bretter nicht Am2+? Ich mein das M4A79 Deluxe! Dieses Board hat keine DDR3-Bänke und auch keinen Am3 Sockel. Also ist es ein Am2+ Board, oder nicht?


Eigentlich schon, ASUS selbst nennt sie aber AM3 Boards, wenn ich mich nicht irre 

Außerdem ist die Bezeichnung zu den AM3 Boards so nah, das man auf den Unterschied hinweisen muss.


Fransen schrieb:


> Evtl. hätte ich noch eine Ergänzung für dich.
> Sapphire hat die Info's zu seinem neuen AM3 Mainbaord herausgegeben.
> 
> Ic hweiß nicht, ob du diese auch mit in die Liste mit reinnehmen möchtest, aber zu finden sind sie hier.


Ah, danke, gleich mal reinschauen.
Hm, scheint übrigens eigentlich ein Jetway Board zu sein.

Und ist leider noch ein AM2 Board...


----------



## Fransen (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ah, danke, gleich mal reinschauen.
> Hm, scheint übrigens eigentlich ein Jetway Board zu sein.
> 
> Und ist leider noch ein AM2 Board...



Ahh, stimmt, ich habe ein bisschen zu schnell gelesen.

"AM3 Kompatibel..."


----------



## Shanoby (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ist schon bekannt, ob es auch Boards mit mehr als einem oder zwei PCIe Steckplätzen für SLI  geben wird?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ein SLi Board mit DDR-3 SDRAM ist noch nicht so wirklich angekündigt, hier musst wohl noch bis März oder Mai warten, bis die MCP8x von nVidia kommen (MCP7x mit ACC).

Das MSI hat ja schon 4 PCIe x16 Slots.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wird es auch noch AM3 Boards geben mit mehreren PCI Ports oder werden die langsam auslaufen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Habs M4A78T-E hinzugefügt, so gut ichs konnte...
Handbuch wurd veröffentlicht, konnts leider nicht so wirklich gut lesen, da mein Chinesisch nicht besonders gut ist.


----------



## Robär (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Sag mal Stefan planst du nun auch noch Anchors einzubauen. Man muss ja schon jetzt recht viel scrollen.

P.S. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9k Post


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Sobald ich rausgefunden hab, wie die funktionieren, werden die eingebaut.


----------



## Robär (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hab ich dir samt Beispiel doch mal gepostet, oder nicht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Links zu den ASUS Boards hinzugefügt.


----------



## CCJosh (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Welche CPU würdet ihr als besser bewerten Phenom II 940 Be oder Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (wäre eher zu phnom genigt allerdings meine ein freund der sei schlechter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Würd eher den Phenom nehmen, da bessere/interessantere Chipsätze, die unterm Strich auch noch günstiger sind.
Du hast sogar die Wahl zwischen 1-2 nVidia Boards, die nicht soo schlecht sind.

Was meinte dein Freund denn, warum der Phenom schlechter wäre?


----------



## marcusK (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

der link war eine gute idee @payne 

zum AM3 mit nForce. habe heute gelesen das im märz zur cebit da was gezeigt wird. dann wird AMD mit AM3 wieder interssant für mich. seit sockel 939.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ja, ASUS hat da was angekündigt, meines Wissens nach ist das aber was mit DDR-2 SDRAM.

Allerdings solls wohl auch ein ROG µATX Board mit nforce x80a geben.


----------



## marcusK (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hm, ist nicht so gut. will nicht auf ddr2 zurück.

aber asus macht bestimmt nur den anfang. hoffentlich entwickelt man in richtung ddr3.


----------



## kladde (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Folgendes aus c't 4/2009, Seite 19:


> (...) Verwirrend ist allerdings, dass beispielsweise Asus auch Platinen mit der bisher aktuellen Fassung AM2+ und Steckplätzen für DDR2-Speichermodule als "AM3"-Boards bezeichnet, etwa das M4A79 Deluxe. (...)



um die Bemerkung von Potman nachmal aufzugreifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Da scheint es Asus zu machen wie auch Nvidia. Die Boards einfach umlabeln.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ich will eins nicht verstehen wie kann der 925 von amd schneller sein als der höher getaktet 940BE 

nur wegen ddr3 ganz bestimmt nicht! alle sagen ddr3 bringt grade mal einen leistung zunahme von etwa 5Prozent.
woran liegt das?

ich hab hier noch ein pic auf dem man den unterschied deutlich sieht


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da scheint es Asus zu machen wie auch Nvidia. Die Boards einfach umlabeln.



Es scheint ziemlich einfach zu sein, von einem AM2+ Board zu einem AM3 Board bzw von einem Am3 Board zum AM2 Board.

ASUS ist nicht der einzige Hersteller, der es gemacht hat, vergleicht mal das Gigabyte AM3 790X Board mit dem neuen 790-US4 für AM2+!
Bis auf ein paar Details ists recht gleich...


SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich will eins nicht verstehen wie kann der 925 von amd schneller sein als der höher getaktet 940BE


2,8/2GHz gegen 3/1,8GHz CPU/NB.
Steht auch in meinem Phenom 2 Sammelthread, in der Tabelle


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wenn Asus wirklich das M4A79 Deluxe nur unbenannt hat (was ich nicht glaube), ist der Laden aber ziemlich schlecht, oder aber ich habe (mal wieder -.-) ein defektes Modell erwischt.

Das Bios ist jedenfalls ziemlich Buggy und die Spannungen gehen ja mal gar nicht. Da ist es einfach ein Glücksspiel was schließlich für eine Spannung anliegt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich denke mal, Asus hat die neuen Boards noch nicht ganz fertig und wirft schon mal umgelabelte Boards auf den Markt, damit man im Gespräch bleibt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2,8/2GHz gegen 3/1,8GHz CPU/NB.
> Steht auch in meinem Phenom 2 Sammelthread, in der Tabelle



sprich wenn ich jetzt den 940 seine NB auf 2Ghz setzte das ich sogar besser bin als der 925?
oder spielt auch ddr3 eine KLEINE rolle?

@Lee   mein erstes asus board für den wechsel auf am2 was ich vor paar monaten gemacht hab hat mich voll enttäuscht das board ist nach 2,5 wochen flötten gegangen NB war warscheinlich kaputt! man hört asus asus asus ist besste aber nein ich find Gigabyte ist die beste mainboardmarke!
seit 4jahren nur auf giby gesetzt und bin zufrieden!


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Lee schrieb:


> Wenn Asus wirklich das M4A79 Deluxe nur unbenannt hat (was ich nicht glaube), ist der Laden aber ziemlich schlecht, oder aber ich habe (mal wieder -.-) ein defektes Modell erwischt.


Nein, das M4A79 DLX ist mit dem M4A79T DLX baugleich, mit dem Unterschied, das auf dem einen anderere Sockel für CPU und Speicher verbaut werden, das ist alles.
Das basiert natürlich auch noch (lose) auf dem M3A79-T.

Und ganz ehrlich: ich würds M3A79-T dem M4A79 bevorzugen, wegen des zusätzlichen eSATA Chips und dadurch der 6 S-ATAs intern.



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> sprich wenn ich jetzt den 940 seine NB auf 2Ghz setzte das ich sogar besser bin als der 925?
> oder spielt auch ddr3 eine KLEINE rolle?


Natürlich spielts 'ne kleine Rolle, das meiste dürfte aber von der NB ausgehen, die bei den AM3 CPUs deutlich höher getaktet ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich: ich würds M3A79-T dem M4A79 bevorzugen, wegen des zusätzlichen eSATA Chips und dadurch der 6 S-ATAs intern.


 
Außerdem ist es günstiger.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

@stefan payne    deutlich würde ich das nicht nen 200mhz aber oky es ist ein klarer unterschied aber bissle OC ist ja kein Problem zudem angenommen ich würde mir einen 925 auf das MA790GP-DS4H von Giby tun und vergleichsweise einen 940BE wäre ich dann mit dem 925 schneller untwegs oder taktet sich die NB auf die 1,8Ghz wie beim 940BE?
also was ich damit meine ist das CPU abhängig oder Mainboard abhängig?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Naja, die 200MHz mehr NB Takt entsprechen, je nach Anwendung, auch mal 200 MHz mehr Coretakt.

Die 2GHz NB Takt sind mit einem Phenom der 50. Woche und davor nicht so einfach zu schaffen, mit den danach ist aber auch mal etwas merh kaum ein Problem...

Ob du mit dem 925 schneller unterwegs bist als mit dem 940BE hängt auch stark von der Anwendung ab, je nachdem ob die Anwendung mit dem NB Takt skaliert oder eben nicht.


----------



## Lynx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Weiß eigentlich jemand wann die 800er Chipsatzserie von AMD ungefähr rauskommt und ob es sich lohnt darauf zu warten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Die gibts wohl 'irgendwann' im 2. Halbjahr, was sie für neuerungen bringen, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber es schaut nicht so aus als ob es sich lohnen würde, darauf zu warten...


----------



## Lynx (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Also werde ich wohl auf Tests der AM3 Boards warten und mir dann eins mit passendem Phenom II holen.


----------



## CeresPK (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

wann kommen den die ersten AM3 Boards von Nvidia?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Garnicht denn nVidia stellt keine Boards her 

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, das in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten was mit nVidia Chipsatz erscheinen wird.
Das Crosshair 2 (oder 3) Gene ist ja schon angekündigt.


----------



## CeresPK (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ich meine wann kommen die ersten Boards raus auf denen der 980a ferkeln wird 
Ich steh voll auf die kleinen AKWs 

Du weißt doch was ich meinte


----------



## maurice (18. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hi Leute kann mir bitte helfen meine unwissenheit ist erschrekend!!

Will mir ev. das MSI 790FX-GD70 kaufen und wollte wissen ob es egal ist in welche PCIe 2.0 Bänke ich meine 2x 4870 rein stecke oder ob nur z.B. nur die ersten zwei Bänke mit den vollen 16 Lanes angesprochen werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Schau doch auf die Website von MSI, da stehts doch:


			
				MSI schrieb:
			
		

> • 2 PCI Express x16 slots(PCI_E1 & PCI_E4) support up to PCIE 2.0 x16 speed (PCI Express Bus SPEC V2.0 compliant; supports CrossFire Technology)
> • 2 PCI Express x16 slots(PCI_E3 & PCI_E5) support up to PCIE 2.0 x8 speed  (PCI Express Bus SPEC V2.0 compliant; supports CrossFire Technology)
> • When 4 PCI Express x16 slots are all installed, the PCIE x 16 lanes will auto arrange form x16/ x0/ x16/ x0 to x8/ x8/ x8/ x8


Oder das entsprechende Posting in diesem Thread...
Ist also immer abwechselnd.


----------



## maurice (18. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

OH Danke hab ich wohl überlesen

und in einfac heist das der 1. und der 3 PCIe slots sind die, die mit x16 angesprochen werden


----------



## Robär (18. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

So würde ich das zumindest auch rauslesen


----------



## kladde (21. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ab wann ist das Asus M4A78T-E wieder verfügbar? Bei geizhals steht alles von 4 Tagen bis 4 Wochen drin. Warum gibts denn ausgerechnet bei dem Board einen Engpass? Das Asus M4A79T Deluxe ist besser verfügbar.


----------



## MM777 (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

meiner meinung nach sind die ASUS boards M4A79 Deluxe und M4A78-E AM2+boards, die AM3 unterstützen, aber nur mit DDR2-RAM laufen... also keine reinen AM3-boards.

vielleicht sollte man für solche boards einen extra-sammelthread aufmachen... für alle, die sich einen neuen Phenom II AM3 prozessor holen wollen, aber lieber auf DDR2 als das noch viel zu teure DDR3 setzen. dafür gibt es zwar schon einen entsprechenden artikel von pcgh - dieser ist aber leider schon etwas veraltet...


----------



## Robär (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Stefan eventuell könntest du mal nen Update machen: DFI LANPARTY DK 790FXB-M3H5


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



MM777 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sind die ASUS boards M4A79 Deluxe und M4A78-E AM2+boards, die AM3 unterstützen, aber nur mit DDR2-RAM laufen... also keine reinen AM3-boards.
> 
> vielleicht sollte man für solche boards einen extra-sammelthread aufmachen...


Die hab ich mit aufgenommen weil es diese Boards sowohl in AM2+ als auch AM3 Version gibt, es soll auch sehr deutlich sein, welches davon das AM3 Board und welches das Am2+ Board ist, deswegen hab ich sie in diesem Thread mit aufgenommen.

@Robär

Ja, im laufe des Tages füg ichs hinzu, wie auch die AM2+ Version, eben wegen der Ähnlichkeit der Bezeichnung zum Am2+ Pendant (heißen ja beide 790FXB)


----------



## eVoX (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wie ich seh passt der X4 955 nicht das Biostar TA790GX A3+, weiß jemand mehr? 
Bis jetzt wird gezeigt, dass X4 925 das maximum ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Da brauchts wohl noch ein passendes BIOS.

Mit dem 955 gibts hier wohl Probleme, das BIOS neigt hier dazu den Takt nicht richtig zu setzen.


----------



## deco4all (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Update: Hier fehlt das Board MSI 770-C35

Ich würde davon gern einen Test sehen bzw. eine Meinung. Überlege es zu holen, hab eben noch nicht so viel von gelesen!


----------



## T-MAXX (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo, gibt es keine Chipsatztreiber für AMD 790x?

Seit heute habe ich das GA-MA790XT-UD4P in Verbindung mit einem X³ 720, der sich problemlos auf 4 Cores freischalten ließ in Betrieb genommen. Aber was ist das, keine Treiber für den Chipsatz zu finden.

_Oh maaaaannnn, was für ein geiles Board..._

Nur zur Info für meine Unwissenheit: Seit über einem Jahr hatte ich ein Intelsystem. Da es dort Treiber zu gab, wundert mich es, das AMD keine hat.

Oder wo verstecken sich die Treiber im Netz?

Danke euch und Sorry, falls ich im falschen Forumabschnitt gepostet habe.


----------



## eVoX (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Von der mitgeliferten CD vielleicht.

Oder hier:GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - Treiber - GA-MA790XT-UD4P (rev. 1.0)


----------



## T-MAXX (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



eVoX schrieb:


> Von der mitgeliferten CD vielleicht.
> 
> Oder hier:GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - Treiber - GA-MA790XT-UD4P (rev. 1.0)


Ja, das habe ich auch schon probiert, aber ich finde bei der Installation nur einen Treiber für die NB.


_Frage hat sich geklärt, daher gelöscht. Bei diesem Board muss man einfach etwas warten und nicht wie gewohnt gleich Anschalten._

AMD 790 Treiber fand ich bis heute nicht.
Muss doch einen Treiber für den SATA und SMBUS usw. geben?


----------



## kevinl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da brauchts wohl noch ein passendes BIOS.
> 
> Mit dem 955 gibts hier wohl Probleme, das BIOS neigt hier dazu den Takt nicht richtig zu setzen.



Was würde denn passieren wenn man den 955er montiert? das bios würde wohl nur eine geringere taktfrequenz setzen bis zum bios update?


----------



## peterpan (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eure Boardbeschreibungen ausführlich gelesen und habe mich nun für ein AM3 Board mit dem Phenom II 955 entschieden.
Das Problem ist bloß ich weis nicht ob ich mir das Asus oder das MSI Board, mit je dem 790 FX Chipsatz holen soll.
Den größten Vorteil des Asus-boards sehe ich in der 8+2 Phasen Stromversorgung, da die wesentlich stabiler und energysparender bzw. leistungsfähig sein soll(Wärmeentwichlung).
Ein weiteres plus ist die Umfangreiche Treiber software von Asus, die ich auch jetzt schon auf meinem Board nutzte(Athlon 3200 + -->wird also zeit für einen neuen^^) 
Was denkt ihr dazu bzw. wo liegen noch weiter Nachteile/Vorteile.

ich danke schon im voraus!

@ Stefan Payne PS: super thread


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



kevinl schrieb:


> Was würde denn passieren wenn man den 955er montiert? das bios würde wohl nur eine geringere taktfrequenz setzen bis zum bios update?


Kommt aufs BIOS an, mit Glück gibts 'nen Bild aber nicht den vollen Takt, mit pech gibts garnix und das ganze stellt sich tot.

@peterpan
Mehr Phasen bedeuten idR einen höheren Verlust, deswegen baut man auf 'Energiesparbrettern' wie z.B. den ITX Geräten möglichst wenig Phasen.
Aus dem Grunde findet man auf Brettern der neusten Generation abschaltbare Phasen.

Persönlich würd ich eher das GA-MA790FXT-UD5P denn ASUS oder MSI nehmen.


----------



## peterpan (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Das Problem ist nur, das ich zu diesem board keine Test gefunden habe. Außerdem hatte ich schon 2 schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Hersteller. Asus boards liefen bis jetzt immer einwandfrei, von MSI(GeForce 8600 GTS passiv gekühlt habe nur einen Grafikkarten, die sowohl technisch als auch optisch spitze ist/war.
Das MSI hat bei Hardwaretest zwar nicht immer als bestes Board abgeschlossen hatte aber durchweg den niedgriegsten Verbrauch.


----------



## T-MAXX (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



peterpan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe eure Boardbeschreibungen ausführlich gelesen und habe mich nun für ein AM3 Board mit dem Phenom II 955 entschieden.


Oh, den wollte ich mir auch holen, habe mich aber für den X³ 720 entschieden. Da ich diese CPU erfolgreich zu einem X4 20 machen konnte, war zwar reines Glück, aber trotzdem ist ein X³ 720@X4 20 mit Multi x16 genauso schnell wie ein 955er.
Also habe ich in diesem Fall gute 100€ gespart.
Wozu noch so viel Geld ausgeben, wenn's auch billiger geht!


----------



## Arthus (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ich brauche eure Hilfe. Hab ein Prob. mit dem Board *Asus M4A78T-E *(PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
passt da der Speicher *OCZ Reaper HPC Edition* (DDR3-1333)  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a316495.html
zusammen mit dem Lüfter* EKL Groß'Clockner* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a324642.html
drauf? ... Und zwar das auch, wenn ich später mal alle Speicherbänke nutzen möchte?

thx schonmal


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Arthus schrieb:


> ich brauche eure Hilfe. Hab ein Prob. mit dem Board *Asus M4A78T-E *(PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
> passt da der Speicher *OCZ Reaper HPC Edition* (DDR3-1333)  PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
> zusammen mit dem Lüfter* EKL Groß'Clockner* PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
> drauf? ... Und zwar das auch, wenn ich später mal alle Speicherbänke nutzen möchte?
> ...


Kommt drauf an wie der Kühler befestigt wird.
wenn du Pech hast kannst du ihn so platzieren das die Luft nach oben oder nach unten geblasen wird. Also nix mit nach hinten aus dem Case raus.
Und da passt dann der Speicher eventuell auch nicht.

Wenn aber eine spezielle Halteklammer oder sowas dabei ist kannst du den Kühler so platzieren wie du Lustig bist .

Vlt findet sich ja hier noch jemand mit dem Kühler auf nen AM2/AM3 Board


----------



## peterpan (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Was denkt ihr wann AM3 Boards mit Nvidia chipsätzen(mit DDR3) auf den Markt kommen.
Wenn das in näherer Zeit sein sollte warte ich noch darauf,
wenn nicht dann würde ich mir erst mal das "billig" Board MSI 770-C45 holen.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich NVidia Fan bin. Deshalb würde ich dann später eher mal SLI anstatt Crossfire bevorzugen.


----------



## alex0582 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo

habe folgenden Rechner bestellt 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
MSI 790FX-GD70
Zotac GTX285 AMP!
OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit 
Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640 GB 


gibt es da probleme mit dem CPU und dem Bios auf dem Board nicht das ich mit nem schwarzen Bildschirm da begrüßt werde


----------



## peterpan (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

warum holst du dir 3x2 GB arbeitsspeicher, wenn die AMB-Boards nur Dual-Channel unterstüzen.
sonst dürfte das schon passen


----------



## CeresPK (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

gabs nicht irgedwie Probs mit DDR3 RAM der schneller als DDR3 1333 ist?


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

*@alex0582*
Die QVL von MSI hätte das vor dem Kauf beantwortet; gerade, wenn ggf. eine Vollbestückung in Frage käme, würde ich auf getestete/empfohlene Module setzen.

*@CeresPK*
Nicht zwangsläufig, jedoch würde ich bei DDR3-SDRAM (erstmal) strikt nach den QVLs gehen und Phenom II + DDR3-1600 muss wirklich nicht sein ...


----------



## alex0582 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

runterschrauben kann man den ram immernoch 

ich bin der meinung tripple wird unterstützt beim am3 ?!

mal sehen wie alles läuft wenn es da ist wenn der ram nicht stabil ist geht er ebend zurück
bin erstmal gespannt wieviel schneller der rechner ist als mein am2+


----------



## CeresPK (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

nein du hast ja nur 4 Speicherbänke 
also 2 Channerl (Und da "nur" Dualchannel")


----------



## netheral (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Da es sich vielleicht nicht lohnt, dafür ein neues Topic zu erstellen:

Kann man das MSI 790FX-GD70 auch im WTX verbauen oder gibts da Probleme mit der Heatpipe?
Ich lese öfter, dass die Hitze in HPs immer nach oben steigt. Dann würde das Teil ja gnadenlos die Abwärme von Chipsatz und Mosfets zur Southbridge knallen und naja... Ergebnis wäre dann bestimmt ein baldiges Ableben von dem guten Stück.

Ich frage hier, weil ein bekannter, der kein Internet hat, mich gebeten hat, ihm beim Zusammenstellen seines PCs zu helfen. Er hat halt ein Lian Li PC-A05NB und möchte es da gerne verbauen. Sein Thema wird Alu/Schwarz + Blau. Da passt das Board halt wie 2 Fäuste auf 2 Augen.


----------



## drachenorden (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

@netheral
Also, zusammen mit einem guten Prozessorlüfter, beispielsweise einem Thermalright AXP-140 nebst Lüfter, lässt sich das MSI 7577 ganz sicher wunderbar in dem A05N von Lian Li betreiben - zumal die Temperaturen des Chipsatzes wirklich moderat sind!

Ich habe das 790FX-GD70 selbst seit gestern verbaut und bin ganz begeistert - läuft wunderbar stabil, die Temperaturen sind - wie bereits erwähnt - sehr moderat gehalten (~38° C; 2x 120 mm & 1x 120 mm Gehäuselüfter bei mir). 

Die verbaute Heatpipe (DrMOS/Chipsatz) ist ebenso kompakt, so dass auch die Montage ausladender Prozessorkühler kein Problem darstellen dürfte ... Auswahl ist also diesbezüglich vorhanden 

Gruss.

P.S.: Als Arbeitsspeicher würde ich für das Board unbedingt G.Skill empfehlen (F3-10666CL7T-6GBPK) - passt aus P/L- sowie aus optischen Gesichtspunkten perfekt zum Board


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Die Heatpipe ist nur Zierde, die kannst theoretisch absägen und nix würd passieren.

Der Kühler sitzt schon auf der NB, da links am Rande, das da unten, wo die HP hin geht, ist nur die SB.


----------



## drachenorden (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

*@Stefan Payne*
Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch DrMOS/Chipsatz (= Northbridge); da die Kühlkonstruktion fast den gesamten Sockel flankiert wäre Northbridge-Kühlblock eindeutiger gewesen, stimmt; da jedoch die Passivkühler zusammenhängend als ein Teil gesehen werden, wayne. Wo die SB750 sitzt, ist mir schon bewusst ... 

Ob die eigentlich Heatpipe zur Zierde vorhanden ist, spielt für mich erstmal keine Rolle, da die wichtigsten Komponenten zuverlässig gekühlt werden, und das verläßlich. Die Teile werden ja auch von Asus, Gigabyte & Co. ebenso verbaut, das ist für mich nicht kaufentscheidend und ware auch nicht gefragt, soweit ich mich erinnere ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

War mehr auf das Posting von netheral bezogen, der sich ja um die Kühlleistung und Heatpipe Sorgen gemacht hat...

Dem ist aber nicht so, eben weil die Heatpipe nix kühlen muss, da die SB, zu der das gute Stückerl geht, nicht besonders warm wird.


----------



## orange619 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hey leute, ich hab vor mir das m4a78t board zu holen. ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ddr3 1333 oder ddr3 1600. Ich denk dass die performance unterschiede nich so signifikant sind oda?
Des bringt mich dann auch schon zu meiner nächsten Frage. Asus gibt an dass der ddr3 1600 mode per oc möglich ist, heisst das, dass der fsb auf den ensprechenden Takt angehoben wird? Oder bedeutet es dass der Teiler vom Board zur verfügung gestellt wird obwohl AMD nur maximal ddr3 1333 freigibt? Sehr verwirrend das ganze.


----------



## SnowmanSW (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hi Stefan, ich habe ein wenig im Forum gestöbert. Ich möchte nur anfragen, ob du irgendwelche Informationen zur Verpackung oder sonstiges zum MSI 790FX-GD70 brauchst. Ich habe das nämlich. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, inwieweit du die Beiträge ausbauen möchtest, nur mal so ne Frage am Rande.
P.S.: Overclocking Ergebnisse kann ich nicht liefern, ich tue es nämlich nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Poste einfach ein paar Bilder davon!
Am besten im MoBo out of the Box Thread.


orange619 schrieb:


> hey leute, ich hab vor mir das m4a78t board zu holen. ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ddr3 1333 oder ddr3 1600. Ich denk dass die performance unterschiede nich so signifikant sind oda?
> Des bringt mich dann auch schon zu meiner nächsten Frage. Asus gibt an dass der ddr3 1600 mode per oc möglich ist, heisst das, dass der fsb auf den ensprechenden Takt angehoben wird? Oder bedeutet es dass der Teiler vom Board zur verfügung gestellt wird obwohl AMD nur maximal ddr3 1333 freigibt? Sehr verwirrend das ganze.


Du solltest bei der AMD Angabe bleiben!

Denn bei höheren Frequenzen kanns vorkommen das das System instabil wird.


----------



## SnowmanSW (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Poste einfach ein paar Bilder davon!
> Am besten im MoBo out of the Box Thread.


 
Wenn ich mein neues Gehäuse beziehe, werde ich Bilder im ausgebautem Zustand aufnehmen. Hatte beim auspacken mein Handy nicht zur Hand und wollte unbedingt zusammenbauen. Aber kommt Zeit, kommen Bilder (ne, war i-wie anders). Ist ja auch egal, habe es mir aber vorgemerkt.

Danke, MfG
SnowmanSW


----------



## orange619 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du solltest bei der AMD Angabe bleiben!
> 
> Denn bei höheren Frequenzen kanns vorkommen das das System instabil wird.


 Danke! Ich werd mich wohl an die ASUS QVL halten und nen DDR3 1333 von OCZ reinbaun.


----------



## Aseryx (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo 
ich könnte ein paar gute Ratschläge gebrauchen. 
Folgendes, ich möchte mir jetzt die nächsten Tage das Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P Mainboard kaufen. und dazu den Phenom II 720 BE.
Mein genaues Problem liegt beim Speicher ! Alle aktuellen Phenom CPU's laufen mit DD3-1333 (laut Angaben)
Dieses Mainboard unterstützt jedoch 1666+
Mein Gedanke war, ich besorge mir einen 1600er Speicher und er läuft dann eben mit 1333. 
Denn, falls mal ein Phenom rauskommen sollte der eben mit 1600 lauft. 
muss ich nicht zwangsweise den alten Speicher wegwerfen, wenn ich mit 1600 die ganze sache laufen haben will. Könnt ihr mir folgen ?
und es sollten wenn es geht 2x 2GB sein
ich bin die liste durchgegangen mit den kompatiblen rams...  jedoch nicht wirklich mit erfolg
habe nach Tests gesucht um mir gute zu besorgen. aber irgendwie bekomm ich das alles nicht gebacken. Vllt hat ja jemand dieses Mainboard und kann mir seinen speicher empfehlen..

danke - lg


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

zu empfhelen sind 1600! da du dann die latenzen beim betrieb bei 1333mhz senken kannst was wider rum leistung bringt!


----------



## Aseryx (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

bzw. vom QLV hier... 

was empfehlenswert ? 
aber wie gesagt 2x 2024MB am besten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit :

eigentlich würd ich gern von OCZ OCZ3N1800SR4GK nehmen
das auch in der QLV aufgelistet ist. welches aber beim recherchieren 
einen folglichen namen ergab :

 *DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1800 Kit (OCZ3N1800SR4GK, SLI-Ready Edition)*                    - dieses SLI ready stört mich einwenig.
dann stand auch irgendwo das es nur mit einem bestimmten nvidia chip richtig eingestellt werden kann.
vorab. ich habe keine erfahrungen mit SPD einstellungen. timings usw.. 

bin totaler nub im OC. 
würde gerne einfach einen "zukunftssicheren" speicher kaufen 1800er am besten
einbauen.. im bios so wenig wie möglich einstellen. und einfach ein Stabiles system haben.

Danke


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

diese liste ist total sinnlos da du andere die nicht auf der liste sind verwenden kannst!

also such dir welche aus die gut im preis liegen 1600mhz haben und nidriege latenzen haben dann wird dein untertakteter speicher super schnell


----------



## Aseryx (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

so folgendes 

bei alternate habe ich einen schönen speicher gefunden 
einer der das selbe board hat. hat diesen speicher und keine probleme 

*OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (OCZ3P16004GK, Platinum Edition)*



da ich aber meine ganzen teile bei mindfactory kaufe. besorg ich mir den speicher auch dort. aber dort gibts 2 varianten - seht selbst ich werd daraus nicht schlüssig, der bessere ist billiger - wie kann das sein !?

2x2048MB Kit OCZ Platinum Edition 1600MHz CL7 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CL7 ( 7-7-7-24 )[/FONT]
der selbe wie bei alternate für 64,80 €

dann dieser hier : 

2x2048MB Kit OCZ Platinum Edition 1600MHz CL7 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Latenzzeiten: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CL7 ( 7-6-6-24 )   ---->der schnellere und sonst alles gleich aber für nur [/FONT]58,74 € !!!

interner fehler ?


----------



## Aseryx (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hm kann mir einer bitter helfen ?


----------



## SnowmanSW (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Aseryx schrieb:


> hm kann mir einer bitter helfen ?



Der zweite hat niedrigere Latenzen. Sonst gibt es keinen Unterschied. Wenn du nicht weißt, was Latenzen sind, wird dir der Unterschied nicht auffallen. Kannst also getrost den billigeren kaufen.


----------



## F!ghter (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

will ja net uunbeholfen wirken aber was sind latenzen??
ich weis jeweniger desto besser...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Latenz ist eine Zeitverzögerung, in der nichts passiert, die man nicht haben möchte.


----------



## F!ghter (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

und was sind die vier werte diese 7/7/7/20 zb


----------



## labernet (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

TCL, TRP, TRCD, TRAS timings

(CAS (Column Address Strobe) Latency (CL) - Spaltenoperationen , RAS Precharge, RAS-to-CAS-Delay - Zeilenoperationen, Min RAS Active Time)

nachzulesen unter Speichermodul ? Wikipedia


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ok alles klar god save wikipedia


----------



## x2K (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



drachenorden schrieb:


> @netheral
> Also, zusammen mit einem guten Prozessorlüfter, beispielsweise einem Thermalright AXP-140 nebst Lüfter, lässt sich das MSI 7577 ganz sicher wunderbar in dem A05N von Lian Li betreiben - zumal die Temperaturen des Chipsatzes wirklich moderat sind!
> 
> Ich habe das 790FX-GD70 selbst seit gestern verbaut und bin ganz begeistert - läuft wunderbar stabil, die Temperaturen sind - wie bereits erwähnt - sehr moderat gehalten (~38° C; 2x 120 mm & 1x 120 mm Gehäuselüfter bei mir).
> ...



Man sollte aber darauf achten das der MB Kühler auch gut belüftet wird 
ich hab eine Wasserkühlung drin  und hab da werte von 45-49° je nach  last  ich hab mir was aus einem stück pappe gebastelt um dort luft  hinzuleiten  (ich warte ja noch auf eine Wasserkühler satz passend für das board) mal sehen wass es  was zu kaufen gibt


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wie sieht's mit dem Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P aus?
Darf des net in die Liste oder wie?


----------



## Aeroloko (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ja genau, was is mit dem Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P ?!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Kommt bald, genau wie das MSI Teil mit dem uralten nForce 6150/430 Chipsatz...


----------



## dayvampire (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo ich habe vor ein am3 system zubauen. Welches mainboard waere gut? Nutze den pc meist umzu spielen oder filme schauen ich wuerde einen  pII 955 einbauen und eine Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 toxic sowie ddr3

Hab versucht mich zuinformieren aber die test sind alle ziemlich alt und haben meist nicht alle boards drinnen.

ich bedank mich schon mal


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Asus M4A79T Deluxe
das beste und schnellste glaub mir...


----------



## dayvampire (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

was is mit dem MSI 790FX-GD70 oder Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P hab gehoert die sind auch net schlecht


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

tja aber nur gehört ich habs...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Schlecht sinds auch alle nicht, das kann sich kein Hersteller mehr leisten.

Sie haben nur andere Features bzw Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## deAthr0w (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem ASUS Crosshair III Formula soll ja gut zum ocen sein..?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Schau auf P3D, die habens letztens getestet.


----------



## deAthr0w (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Danke werd ich mir mal angucken


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

also wie gesagt kannstr getrost zum asus greifen äuft bis jetzt super kühl ohne besondere kühler auf no oder so bridge...
und die leistung is brachial ich habs besonders wegen meinem 2 4890 genommen weil dafür super is also falls du mal aufrüsten willst nimm gleich des asus...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Das sollt er aber nur machen, wenn er auch wirklich Übertakten möchte oder so, da durch die Übertriebene Spannungsregelung die Effizienz fürn Eimer ist.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

meinst du jetzt des crosshair-???


----------



## Kamino99 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich will einen AMD X4 955 anschaffen und mit einem AM3-Board kombinieren.
Kann mich bisher nicht entscheiden zwischen 

Hardware MSI 790FX-GD70, 790FX (7577-010R) - hoh.de

und 

Hardware ASUS Crosshair III Formula 790FX, AM3 - hoh.de

Folgende Komponente sollen das Ganze abrunden:

4 GB DDR3-1800 oder DDR3-1600 


Sapphire HD4870 Toxic 1GB Hardware Sapphire HD 4870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe 2.0 Toxic L-Rtl - hoh.de

2x F1 Spinpoint HDD mit 640GB (Games, Songs und Diverses) und 320GB (Win 7 und Programme)

Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550W

EKL Brocken oder Groß Clockner

Xigmatek Midgard-Gehäuse

Asus bietet weniger SATA Plätze im Vergleich zu MSI. Aber brauche ich wirklich so viel Steckplätze?
Ich will kein Crossfire betreiben. OC nur in einem kleinem Rahmen, nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit. Viele werden wahrscheinlich zu einem günstigeren Board raten. Aber ich will ein zuverlässiges Board für die nächsten 5 Jahre, um mir die Option in ein zwei Jahren offen zu halten, aufzurüsten. DDR3-1600 sollte minimum laufen. Es gibt ja bisher nur wenige Boards, die überhaupt DDR3-1600 stabil laufen lassen.

Welches Board wäre Euer Favorit? Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

immer noch des asus -t deluxe is einfach des beste und kein schwein braucht 8 oder mehr sata dinger.
die quali is sehr gut nich verbogen oder der art die brücken laufen kühl^^
und der speicher sollte kein prob sein wenn d n bisschen mit den latenzen arbeitest...
aber ne stabile 1800 findest du nie auf momentanen am3 boards...


----------



## dayvampire (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

kann mir einer bitte helfen  also bei ddr3 und amd cpu's auf was muss ich da achten bei dem ram kauf von wegen  cl??? und 1333+ ....


----------



## Kamino99 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Habe jetzt oft gelesen, dass bei Speicher für AM3 eine niedrige Spannung wichtig ist (bis 1,95V).

In diesem Zusammenhang wurden folgende RAM-Speicher schon oft getestet:

Hardware Kingston 4GB Kit Value PC3-10667 CL9 DDR3-1333 - hoh.de

www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware

Viele raten zu CL7 oder CL8. Jedoch ist der Unterschied zu CL9, der günstiger ist, meist nur höchstens messbar und nicht spürbar. Insofern kann man ruhig auf CL9 greifen. 

Momentan gibts noch Schwierigkeiten, DDR3-1600 auf AM3 Boards zum stabilen Laufen zu bringen. Dies düfte sich mit Updates des Bios in Zukunft ändern. Würd dir zu DDR3-1600 raten. Tests der PCGH haben ergeben, dass DDR2-1066 genauso schnell ist wie DDR3-1333. Insofern wäre DDR3-1600 lohnenswerter.

Welche Konfig hast du dir vorgestellt?


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Kamino99 schrieb:


> Momentan gibts noch Schwierigkeiten, DDR3-1600 auf AM3 Boards zum stabilen Laufen zu bringen. Dies düfte sich mit Updates des Bios in Zukunft ändern. Würd dir zu DDR3-1600 raten. Tests der PCGH haben ergeben, dass DDR2-1066 genauso schnell ist wie DDR3-1333. Insofern wäre DDR3-1600 lohnenswerter.


 
Bei mir rennt gerade ein Gigabreit-AM3-Gestell mit 4GB DDR3-1600 friedlich doch alle Benchmarks..


----------



## dayvampire (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ich plan den pc fuer hauptzeachlich spiele zunutzen  kann es da zu abstuerzen kommen wegen den 1600der ram?  ich hab vor das  GA-MA790XT-UD4P motherboard zu kaufen das wuerde bis 1666+ unterstuetzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> Asus M4A79T Deluxe
> das beste und schnellste glaub mir...


 
Ich habe das M3A79-T Deluxe (den vorgänger des AM3 Boards) und jetzt das Crosshair 3 Formula.
Zwischen den Boards liegen Welten. 



deAthr0w schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem ASUS Crosshair III Formula soll ja gut zum ocen sein..?


 
Jep, ein besseren OC Bios habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen und ich habe schon einige gesehen.


----------



## F!ghter (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

sry musste meinen jetzt ändern da ich rausgefunden hab dass des formula doch mit x16 im crossfire modus läuft weil in altenate stand kurz drin dass wenns in cfx läuft die lanes nur mit 8 angesprochen werden...
wenn dem so wärealso das cfx geht würde ichs mir sofort holen sofern alternates mal auf die reihe kriegt ...


----------



## eppe (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen,ob ihr wisst,
wann und ob überhaupt ,
es AM3-Boards mit 3 Speicherkanälen geben wird.

gruss eppe


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wird es nie geben, weil die Phenom 2 Prozessoren nur einen 2 Kanal Speichercontroller haben.


----------



## eppe (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

na dann mal ein danke schön,für die antwort ! 

dadrauf muß natürlich die nächste frage folgen !
welchen realistischen leistungsvorteil,
haben die 3 speicherkanäle gegenüber den 2 speicherkanälen ?

gruss martin


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

1-3%, je nach Anwendung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird es nie geben, weil die Phenom 2 Prozessoren nur einen 2 Kanal Speichercontroller haben.


Es könnten dann aber kommende CPU´s für den AM3-Sockel einen 3 Kanal Speichercontroller haben, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Fadi schrieb:


> Es könnten dann aber kommende CPU´s für den AM3-Sockel einen 3 Kanal Speichercontroller haben, oder?


 
Nö, Intel hat doch gezeigt, dass der dritte Kanal nur Geld kostet und nichts bringt.


----------



## F!ghter (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

3 kanal lohnen null ...
Vll ab 8 kanale oder mehr wer weiss
evtl gibts schon bald ddr5 fur normalle rambanke oder vll ddr1230
hehe future ?!


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Naja, ich glaube aber nicht, dass AMD bis in alle Ewigkeit auf Dualchannel setzen wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Richtig, siehe den G34 Sockel 

Das Problem ist aber, das schon 3 Kanäle zu teuer fürn Consumer Markt sind.
Hier kann man erst wieder mehr Kanäle erwarten, wenn man 'nen Schritt (oder 2) Zurück geht -> RDRAM oder ähnliches mit seriellem (bzw seriell/prarrallelem) Interface...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

@Stefan:
Du müsstest mal wieder den Thread überarbeiten, es sind schon massig neue Boards für AM3 dazu gekommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Vielleicht sind ihm die neuen zu teuer?


----------



## nulchking (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem 785G gemacht? 
Wollte mir eventuell das:
ASUS M4A785TD-V Evo 785G AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
holen.


----------



## SnowmanSW (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wenn man einfach neue DDR-Standards, also DDR5 oder so nimmt, wird man jedem 3 Kanal-System mehr als nur paroli bieten können. Der Durchsatz ist ja sehr hoch. Mal gucken was Rambus noch so hervorbringt und ob irgendwann auch mal der Consumer-Markt ordentlich bedient wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



nulchking schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem 785G gemacht?
> Wollte mir eventuell das:
> ASUS M4A785TD-V Evo 785G AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
> holen.


 
Für den Preis ist das super, ich habe am Wochenende ein 785G Mainboard in der Hand, mal gucken wie sie sind.


----------



## nulchking (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für den Preis ist das super, ich habe am Wochenende ein 785G Mainboard in der Hand, mal gucken wie sie sind.



Welches denn? 
Werde mir das nun gleich bestellen, hoffentlich ist es bis Samstag da, sonst sitz ich ohne PC zu hause


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Das hier KLICK


----------



## kenji_91 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Das GA-MA790FXT ist ein reiner Flopp.
Hab's jetzt eingeschickt, da es ständig unerwartet zum Freeze führt.
Der Händler hat dies auch bestätigt, dass das kein Einzelfall ist.

Außerdem ist OC bei dem Board madig bis gar nicht.


----------



## SnowmanSW (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Weiß zufällig jmd ob es ander Kühlkits für ein MSI 790FX-GD70 gibt? Ich weiß ja nicht einmal aus vielen Chips der Chipsatz besteht ^^


----------



## NFSC (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

frage zum MSI 790FX-GD70 ... was is dran an der geschichte das man die nicht kopfüber einbauen? meine hier mal was gelesen zu haben das das wegen der headpipe niht gehen soll, finds aber nimmer


----------



## SnowmanSW (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wie meinst du das? Die Heatpipe sitzt bei mir bombenfest. Aber wahrscheinlich meinst du was ganz anderes. Genauer plz


----------



## NFSC (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

glaube gelesen zu haben das die dann nicht richtig arbeitet oder so. Wenn ich den beitrag wieder finden würde wärs ja kein porb.


----------



## SnowmanSW (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Meinst du das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/55816-msi-790fx-gd70-heatpipe-auch-180-gedreht-funktional.html ?


----------



## NFSC (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ah supi, alle fragen geklärt  

nur warum habich den beitrag net gefunden?


----------



## SnowmanSW (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



NFSC schrieb:


> ah supi, alle fragen geklärt
> 
> nur warum habich den beitrag net gefunden?



Vllt weil du Heatpipe falsch geschrieben hast?

Ich habe einfach MSI GD70 Heatpipe in Suche eingegeben und gleich das erste Ergebnis wars^^.

Hätte eig. jmd. eine Antwort auf meine Frage, welche Alternativ-Kühler es für das MSI 790FX-GD70 (Chipsatz) gibt? Ich finde iwie nichts.


----------



## -NTB- (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

weiß jdm wo der unterschied zwischen den beiden mb´s ist?

bzw. was bedeutet winki edition?

MSI 790FX-GD70, 790FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


MSI 790FX-GD70 Winki Edition, 790FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


----------



## Whoosaa (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Voilà: Overclock3D.Net :: News :: MSI's 790FX/790GX Winki Edition enters the market


----------



## -NTB- (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Voilà: Overclock3D.Net :: News :: MSI's 790FX/790GX Winki Edition enters the market




mhh, ist hier ein msi kenner am start, der mir sagen kann ob sich der aufpreis zur wini edition lohnt, oder reicht auch dass "normale" 

*MSI 790FX-GD70, 790FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7577-010R)*


Board aus?


----------



## F!ghter (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

natürlich reicht des normalle...


----------



## Whoosaa (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



-NTB- schrieb:


> mhh, ist hier ein msi kenner am start, der mir sagen kann ob sich der aufpreis zur wini edition lohnt, oder reicht auch dass "normale"
> 
> *MSI 790FX-GD70, 790FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7577-010R)*
> 
> ...



Das normale reicht vollkommen, bzw. ich würde sogar von der Wini-Edition abraten.
Keine Ahung, wozu man jetzt auf einmal ins Internet kommen muss, ohne vorher ein Betriebssystem installiert zu haben - die letzten 30 Jahre hats auch ohne funktioniert.


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Sagt mal gibt es ein Board mit SLI?


----------



## labernet (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

NF980-G65: MSI verbaut erstmals Nvidias Nforce-980a-Chipsatz auf AM3-Mainboard - MSI, Sockel AM3, Nforce 980a, Mainboard

NF750-G55: MSI stellt SLI-Mainboard für Sockel AM3 vor - SLI, AMD, CPU, AM3, Mainboard, GF750-G55, Geforce, Nforce, MSI


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

naja MSI dachte ich eigentlich nicht ein zu bauen. es gibt ja ein von Asus aber das gibts noch nicht in Europa.


----------



## Arch Dandy (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

In der "PC Games Hardware" stand nun bereits zweimal, dass das Gigabyte MA 790FXT-UD5P den DDR3-1600-Test nicht bestanden hat. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit ? Wollte mir dieses Mutterbrett mit DDR3-1600-Speicher besorgen. Bedeutet dies, das man sicherheitshalber im BIOS auf 1333 einstellen sollte ?


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

also ich würde lieber Asus nehmen. haben die nicht sogar nur 2x8 Lanes bei zwei Graka?( Ich meine die von MSI)


----------



## coati (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Nabend, 

Es kann sein, dass das schon gefragt wurde, ich habe allerdings keine Zeit mir alles durchzulesen.
*Hoffe auf Verständnis* 

Also kann man auf dem MSI 790FX-GD70 die hinteren (blauen) Ramslots benutzen, wenn man die vorderen durch einen Tower-Kühler blockiert?


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

was hast du denn für ein Kühler?


----------



## coati (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wird ein Alpenföhn Nordwand, aber man kann die hinteren beiden benutzen....


----------



## n0stradamus (10. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Kann es sein, dass in der Liste die beiden Mainbaords von Sapphire fehlen ?
Sapphire PURE CrossFireX 790GX
PURE 785G

Und nun meine Frage, ich finde nirgends den Hinweis, ob das PURE 790GX auch einen Phenom II X4 955 verkraftet.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ja, da fehlen noch einige Boards, da kommt auch noch 'nen ganzes Stückerl Arbeit auf mich zu...
Werd mir hier noch mal was überlegen müssen, wie ich das hier am besten unter bringe, werd wohl auf Tabellen umsteigen...


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

und immer noch kein Bord mit AM3, DDR3 und SLI!


----------



## F!ghter (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

was willst du  m it sli bei nem amd cpu da fehlt die ideologie...xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> und immer noch kein Bord mit AM3, DDR3 und SLI!


Öhm, naja, doch, eigentlich schon, ist nur noch nicht gelistet, bei den Shops.

MSI hat da 2 Boards in der Pipeline, die schon mal angekündigt wurde (siehe PCGHx News), sowohl eins mit nForce 200 als auch eins ohne.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Asus hat auch eins das ist in Japan oder so schon auf den Markt aber hier noch nicht.

@F!ghter: Ich bin für AMD CPU!!! zur Zeit ist aber eine GTX285 mit 2GB die beste Wahl, um SLI zu machen. Und ja ich wei das neue Karten in den nächsten Monaten kommen. Wenn ATI(AMD) wieder ein ganzes Stück besser ist werde ich dann doch zwei davon nehmen, daher will ich ja eins mit SLI und ambesten Crossfire. dann kann ich mir aus suchen welche ich nehme. Erst mal die ersten Tests abwarten und dann weiter sehen. Zudem soll wieder alles mit einer WaKü ausgestattet werden und ein wenig OC soll dieses mal auch.


----------



## F!ghter (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

naja also des crosshair 3 formula hat soweit ich weis nur n crossfire aber ich find immer noch das  2 xfx 4890 xxx schneller sind als als die gtx285 und die laufen auch besser mit nem amd proz da nvidiaa speziell auf intel abgestimmt is...


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

So, hab mal angefangen, die ersten Boards in Tabellen zu stopfen...

Irgendwelche Vorschläge, Kritiken??
Die alten Daten werd ich in Spoiler verpacken...


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

angekündigte Bords auch mit rein? mit vermutlichen Erscheinungstermin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Nein, erstmal nicht, hab schon genug mit den gerade aufm Markt erhältlichen Platinen zu tun...

€dit: die beiden bisherigen MSI Boards hab ich schon in die Tabelle integriert...


----------



## F!ghter (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ja weiter so aber alle rein ok
good job


----------



## Juarez91 (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich find den Thread echt Klasse, hat mir damals als ich mir mein Mainboard gekauft habe auch geholfen. Hab mich für's GÌGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P entschieden und bin damit völlig zufrieden.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Möchte nächsten Monat auf AMD umsteigen, da wollte ich mal fragen was da gut ist für crossfire. 

Das war meine erste überlegung //ASUS Crosshair III Formula\\


----------



## F!ghter (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ehr gute erste überlegung is des beste mobo was du derzeit für crossfire haben kannstt


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

nimm doch  Asus Crosshair_III_Formula   das ist gut, aber leider nicht billig.


----------



## derprivatmann (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Würd dir auch das Asus Crosshair III empfehlen!


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich will ja nen Phenom 2 x4 955 kaufen, was kann ich da noch für nen Board nehmen wenn ich nicht unbedingt Crossfire möchte. Weil das ASUS Crosshair III Formula würde sich ja nur für Crossfire lohnen oder sehe ich das falsch.


----------



## F!ghter (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ich denk mal des lohnt sich auch für nicht crossfirehast halt n slot mehr frei es überzeugt einfach anhand der spielle tauglichkeit und seinen übertaktungs möglichkeiten...scchau in die neue premium da is ls testsieger aller am3 boards drin....


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hab mir grad das ausgesucht bei Hardwareversand:
ASUS Crosshair III Formula- ca. 150€
Phenom 2 X4 955- ca. 152€
4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9- ca.67€
wären gesamt ca.   370,-


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

es gibt ja kein Board mit AM3 und SLI!


----------



## F!ghter (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

@jack gute wahl wenn due eigene heatspreader benutzt...
@martin ich kann dir ach sagen warum weil amd und ati zusammen gehären und die jawohl nicht extra geld in die entwicklung von produkten setzen die dem gegner nützen....
wobei ich find das bei nvidia und intel sobald du n bisschen leistung willlst das des p/l verhältnis einfach net stimmt also ich mein 1300 e für n cpu???? wo san ma denn???
meine 2 4890 ham zusammen soviel gekostet wie 1 gtx 295und ham auf 1 ghz getaktet bestimmt mehr leistung


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hust! ich habe ihm geantwortet! Und jetzt würde ich auch nicht mehr auch nVidia gehen wenn ATI mal lieferbar wäre! nur war die beste Single Core Kartze die GTX280/285 und da ich Crysis und so zocke, mit hocher Qualität. brauche ich schon so eine und da SLI und CF nicht immer gut Funzt.


----------



## F!ghter (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

wieso hast du ihm geantwortet???
check ich net naja egal
wieso solte cf uns sli nicht gut funzen????
meinst du mikroruckler???


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

In Sachen Mikroruckler, habe ich mit meinen P5Q Pro getestet mit 2x HD 4890 in Crysis.
Ich empfinde das nicht so störend, sieht und merkt halt jeder anders.

Sag nur weiter so AMD/ATI machen nen guten Job in Sachen P/L


----------



## F!ghter (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

meine rede!!!!
geh mal aufn lükü bilderthread da hab c´´ihcwas ausm alten ati kühler gebastelt mit was die alles s laufen...


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Moin,

Kann mir vllt. jemand bei dieser Meldung helfen was das heist und was ich da machen muss. Den im Gerätemanager ist alles okay, kein ausfrufezeichen usw.

MFG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hast du zwei Graka?


----------



## Nepukadnezar (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Servus miteinander,

möchte mir ein AMD System zusammenstellen.
Lt PCGH Test ist das MSI 790FX-GD70 das Beste Board im Test gewesen.
Würdet Ihr das dem Asus vorziehen?
Welchen DDR3 Ram soll ich zusammen mit einer 965BE CPU verwenden?

Danke


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> hast du zwei Graka?



Es waren Zwei grakas drine! GTX 285+9800GX2 aber kein SLI.
(Folging@Home)


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Dann ist das wohl der nForce 200 auf der 9800GX2 gewesen


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Es waren Zwei grakas drine! GTX 285+9800GX2 aber kein SLI.
> (Folging@Home)



Da die 2 Grafikkarten nicht dafür erdacht sind, im SLI zu arbeiten, denke ich, dass du den Fehler getrost ignorieren kannst. Funktioniert denn alles, oder gibt es auch irgendwelche speziellen Probleme?



Nepukadnezar schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> möchte mir ein AMD System zusammenstellen.
> Lt PCGH Test ist das MSI 790FX-GD70 das Beste Board im Test gewesen.
> ...



Kommt darauf an, welche Extras du vorziehst, sprich, ob du wirklich 4 PCIe Slots brauchst, oder ob dir auch 2 reichen, usw., einmal die gesamte Zubehörliste durch. Denn falls du kein Extrem-Übertakter sein solltest, wovon ich doch mal stark ausgehe , macht es absolut keinen Unterschied, ob jetzt das Crosshair oder das GD70 zum Einsatz kommt.

RAM würde ich dir DDR3-1333 empfehlen, von 1600er würde ich abraten.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann ist das wohl der nForce 200 auf der 9800GX2 gewesen



Gleich so pessimistisch? Oder ist es erwiesen, dass der Fehler bei 'nem abgerauchten Chip kommt?


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Sollten ja auch nicht bzw. sind sie auch nicht! 

Danke Stefan dachte ich mir auch! Das falten hat trotzdem fuktioniert!


----------



## Landskronspezi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

möchte mir ein günstiges amd system zusammenstellen, welches board ist besser bzw. wo liegen die entscheidenen vorteile zwischen Asus M4A785TD-V EVO und dem Asus M4A79XTD EVO , wollte die mit nem X2 550 BE oder falls es der Geldbeutel zulässt nen x4 955 BE betreiben, welchen Speicher würdet ihr empfehlen reicht CL9 bzw. bringt CL7 Speicher vorteile
und welchen CPU-Kühler könnt ihr mir empfehlen, er sollte leicht zu montieren sein, gute kühlleistung und leise sein und nicht zu teuer

Danke schon mal im vorrus für eure empfehlungen


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gleich so pessimistisch? Oder ist es erwiesen, dass der Fehler bei 'nem abgerauchten Chip kommt?


Nee, meinte das 'unbekannte Hardware Gefunden' Bildchen.
Die PCI to PCI Bridge.


Landskronspezi schrieb:


> möchte mir ein günstiges amd system zusammenstellen, welches board ist besser bzw. wo liegen die entscheidenen vorteile zwischen Asus M4A785TD-V EVO und dem Asus M4A79XTD EVO , wollte die mit nem X2 550 BE oder falls es der Geldbeutel zulässt nen x4 955 BE betreiben, welchen Speicher würdet ihr empfehlen reicht CL9 bzw. bringt CL7 Speicher vorteile
> und welchen CPU-Kühler könnt ihr mir empfehlen, er sollte leicht zu montieren sein, gute kühlleistung und leise sein und nicht zu teuer
> 
> Danke schon mal im vorrus für eure empfehlungen


Das eine hat 'nen AMD790X Chipsatz, das andere 'nen 785G.
Sprich 2 x16 Ports (16/0 und 8/8) und keine Grafik, das andere hat Grafik aber nur einen PCie Port.
Würd ehrlich gesagt eher das M4A785TD-V EVO nehmen.,


----------



## Maeximum30 (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Oder eines der Gigabyte Boards, die haben glaube ich eine bessere Spannungsversorgang, als die Evo´s


----------



## BIRNE (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

könnt ihr mir was zu dem Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H sagen? Besonders interessieren würde mich das Kühlsystem, bleiben die Temps auch im Hochsommer relativ kühl? Weil es gibt ja ähnliche Boards mit Heatpipe (z.B. UD5P), sind diese besser?


----------



## Carvahall (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wie wäre es mit dem hier: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Mitosp (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hi, ich steig jetzt gar nicht mehr durch... Welches ist denn das beste AM3 Board? Bzw. welches ist besonders gut zum OC?


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

OC?
Entweder das GD70 oder das Crosshair III Formula.


----------



## matte1987 (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin gerade dabei, mir einen PC zusammenzustelllen....
nach langer suche bin ich auf folgende komponenten gestoßen:

MB: 
  
 		GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P

CPU:
AMD Phenom II x3 720 BE

RAM:
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)

hab mir auch die Erfahrungsberichte von den käufern bei alternate durchgelesn und da sind
mehrere Leute, die diese combo haben und meinen, dass es 1A läuft!
Dann meinte ein Kumpel von mir heute, dass das nicht gut is, weil der ram zu schnell für das board is und lauter solche sachen....
ich als Laie kenn mich natürlich überhaupt nicht aus und bin jetzt derart verunsichert, was den kauf angeht, dass ich mir lieber noch von leuten, die sich damit auskennen, nen rat hole! also von euch!
funktioniert das ganze miteinander und wird in dieser Kombination auch das maximum der hardware rausgeholt, oder is da was dabei, was überhaupt ned geht oder sein soll/darf?!?! 

für zahlreiche antworten wär ich sehr dankbar 

gruß matte1987
(hoffe, das is der richtige thread...)


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Also, zu schnell ist er mal auf gar keinen Fall. Wenn du groß übertakten solltest, würde ich eher zu 1333er RAM greifen, aber ansonsten, für 200 bis 300 MHz mehr, falls du sowas vorhast, passt das auf jeden Fall. Falls du überhaupt nicht vorhast, zu übertakten, dann reicht die Zusammenstellung allemal - wenn du dir die kleine Mühe machen willst, kannst du den 4. Kern von der CPU mit dem Board freischalten, dann haste 'nen Quad-Core zum Preis von 'nem Triple-Core. 

Gruß


----------



## matte1987 (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ja, davon hab ich schon was gelesen...  hab ich natürlich vor 
aber is da was dran, dass man dazu ne cpu aus ner bestimmten woche (4. 2009) brauch? oder kann man das nicht so pauschal sagen?
noch ne kurze frage:

als Graka soll ne ATI 4870 oder ne GTX 260 rein... 
Nein, ich will jetzt nicht wissen, welche besser is, denn dann bricht wieder ne ewig lange diskusion aus, was eh zu keinem ergebnis führt... 

zur Frage, ich hab folgendes Netzteil:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - Cooler Master Silent Pro M500

reicht das???

mfg


----------



## F!ghter (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

ja sollt passen nimma aber evtl lieber des crooshair
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - über 600 Watt - Corsair HX650W
des hat bessere kapazitäten als des cm...
und ne bessere verarbeitung und is ach modular


----------



## matte1987 (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

naja, bloß mein eben genanntes NT hab ich schon und in meiner Preisrechnung is momentan kein platz mehr für ein neues NT... 
werd ich wohl dann erst nachrüsten!
aber um das nochmal deutlich zu sagen:
ich werd mit meinem NT kein probleme bekommen? sofern ich ned übermäßig übertakte, oder?


----------



## assko (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hab mal ne Frage hab mir jetzt ein
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P
geholt und wollte fragen ob der
Alpenföhn Brocken nach hinten oder
nach oben rausbläst?
Der Groß Glockner bläst doch dan nach hinten oder?


----------



## yzarow (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe vor mir einen X4 965 125 watt zuzulegen. Problematisch gestaltet sich allerdings die Wahl des Boards und des Speichers, da man da wohl recht viel falsch machen kann.

An sich brauche ich keines mit integrierter Grafik aber auch keins mit 4 Grafiknöglickeiten. Die 790x bekommt man hierzulande aber kaum. Außerdem scheint es ja auch von Nvidia noch löungen zu geben - hier weiß ich aber leider auch nicht, was davon zu halten ist. Weiterhin sollte der vierte Kern von anfang an freigeschaltet sein.

Ich bräuchte daher eine sinnvolle Kaufempfehlung - mit passendem speicher - denn auch da scheint manches wohl nicht erkannt zu werden?

Lüfter sollte eine Nordwand werden - ist laut berichten ein sehr starker kühler - werde den lüfter gegen einen von be quiet austauschen.


----------



## n0stradamus (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallihallo, willkommen im Forum!

Wenn du dir den Phenom II X4 956 zulegen willst und du vorhast,
früher oder später mal zu übertakten, brauchst du ein gutes Board. Ich kann dir da "zufälligerweise" eins anbieten 

Speicher - ich kann dir diesen oder diesen von OCZ empfehlen. Habe selbst die "normale" non-LowVoltage Version.

Zur Nordwand kann ich nichts sagen, an deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber den Mugen 2 holen.
Der ist fast 10€ billiger und hält meinen 955 BE (125W) auf 30°C idle  (ohne Wirbelsturm drumrum^^)

Falls du wegen des Boards Interesse haben solltest, schreib mir einfach ne PN (Auf den Marktplatz kannst du noch nicht)


----------



## Zerberus (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo zusammen

bin neu hier..und hoffentlich richtig.

bin gerade dabei mir eine neue mühle zusammen zu stellen.
könnt aber bei der auswahl der teile noch ein paar tips brauchen.
hier meine System vorstellung.

CPU: AMD 955BE
Lüfter: Mugen2
MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
Ram: G.Skill 4GB1333 F3-10600CL9D
GraKa: Gainward GTX260-1792MB
NT: Coolermaster 620W
LW:BlueRay Lite-on iHOS104
HD:Samsung HD502HJ 500GB
Case: NZXT.M59
TFT: Samsung 22 oder 24 zoll
Als Betriebsystem Win7Pro 64bit

das müsst alles sein.
wollt die teile alsbald bestellen.
Über zahlreiche tips würd ich mich freuen.
also: nicht lang schacken, kopp in nacken..

danke schon mal.
gruss Robert


----------



## n0stradamus (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Willkommen im Forum.
Dein Mainboard hatte ich früher, bis bei einem Kurzschluss das BIOS draufgegangen ist...
Jetzt bin ich Besitzer des ASUS Crosshair III  Formula und die Benchmarkwerte sind so gut wie gleichwertig 
Allerdings kostet dein Setup so wie es jetzt ist ne Menge Knete und wenn du nicht unbedingt vorhast, das letzte aus deinem Prozessor rauszuholen ist das MSI 790FX-GD70 einfach überdimensioniert. Optisch ist es aber echt zum Anknabbern 

Zu dem Rest kann ich nicht viel sagen, kompatibel sind sie auf jeden Fall. Ich hätte eine Karte von ATI genommen, die HD 4770, aber das ist Geschmackssache^^


----------



## Zerberus (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

also du meinst das Bord ist überdimensioniert.?
vom übertakten versteh ich nix.
sollt schon ohne flott laufen.
Als alternative zum MSI hatte ich noch das M4A79XTD Evo von Asus.
die Graka wollt ich von nVidia nehmen ..wegen dem Geschmack. ;o)
aber machen die 1792MB der Karte sinn. 
oder reicht noch ne 1024MB?
ne 2te der selben art kann ich ja später mit dazu baun.
nent man doch SLI oder Crossfire..??
so 1200Euronen wollt ich max. ausgeben...mit TFT, keyb...ect.

gruss...


----------



## Cr@zed^ (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Kennt jemand schon das JW-A785GMT-EXTREME?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

@Zerebus:

Servus. 

CPU passt, genauso wie der Kühler - ist allerdings ein Wucher-Teil, solange du nicht oft an deinem PC rumschraubst gibt's damit aber kein Problem. Außerdem ist es relativ stressig, ihn zu befestigen - vielleicht möchtest du lieber etwas mit Push-Pins oder Ähnlichem nehmen, ist wesentlich einfacher zu installieren - am effektivsten ist selbstverständlich aber das Schraub-System, wie es der Mugen besitzt.
Mainboard ist, wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest, überdimensioniert. Schau dich lieber nach einer günstigeren Alternative um, vielleicht kannst du dich ja mit Gigabyte's UD3P oder UD4P anfreunden.
RAM - weiß ich nicht, grundsätzlich ist G-Skill nicht schlecht.
Graka - entweder das, oder jetzt was günstigeres, und dann in wenigen Monaten eine %(xx oder einen GT300 - kommt darauf an, ob du aktuelle Spiele spielst oder nicht. Vor allen Dingen mit einem 24" ist die GTX 260 schnell an ihren Grenzen. (Und darüber hinaus.)
NT - passt, theoretisch könntest du auch ein wenig kleineres nehmen. Solltest du auf die Grafikkarten-Variante anspringen, würde ich aber mindestens 600 Watt empfehlen.
OS - sicher, dass du Pro brauchst? Home Premium reicht für normale Anwendungen komplett aus.

Gruß,
Whoosaa


----------



## teKau^ (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Nabend! Wollte eigentlich nen eigenen Thread aufmachen aber ich hab nur ne kurze Frage.. Wollte mir den *AMD Phenom II X4 965* zulegen und brauche dazu noch das passende Mainboard! Und da bin ich auf dieses hier gestoßen! 

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Mal abgesehen von den ultra schlechten Bewertungen die meistens bzgl. des Lan Controllers gemacht wurden, könnte man die onboard Grafikkarte ( Nvidia GeForce 8300 ) als PhysX Karte benutzen ? Ich habe eine ATI 5850 Sapphire und dachte mir so neben bei wenn ich mir eh ein neues Board kaufe, könnte ich doch direkt 2 Fliegen mit einer Klatsche schlagen  Oder welches Board würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?! Ocen möchte ich eigentlich schon noch! Sollte aber nicht zu teuer sein! Max 80€ +/- paar Kröten geht auch noch.

Hier mein System:

Win7 Home Premium 64Bit
Mainboard ??? Das ist die Frage..
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965
CPU Kühler aktuell: Noctua NH-U12P (Passt der Kühler auf die neue CPU ?..)
RAM: 2x2Gb DDR2 Mushkin 1066er
Grafik: ATI Radeon HD 5850 Sapphire

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Würde ich nicht kaufen. 1. Die ganzen schlechten Bewertungen, 2. kannst du keine Ati als Primär-Grafikkarte mit einer Nvidia als Physx-Karte kombinieren (hat Nvidia den Support aus den Treibern entfernt), 3. sieht es schice aus. 
Guck dich mal bei den Gigabytes (UD3P, UD4P) um, sollen ganz gut sein. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ich auch ein UD3P für 70 € (mittlerweile weniger) habe und absolut zufrieden damit bin.


----------



## Zerberus (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Moin,

hab noch mal an meiner config gedreht.
das MSI bord ist schon ne rakete.
da bin ich noch am hadern mit mir selbst.. M4A79XTD..oder UD4P..
oder doch MSI..??
mal schaun..
mit der graka werd ich wohl erst mal ne nummer kleiner anfangen...
die GT300 im Auge war ein guter tip.
danke @Whoosaa..
dachte nur wenn ich mal so ein teil einbauen will..brauchts bestimmt ein gutes bord.
soll ja auch der 24zöller noch dran.
und win7home premium reicht.. hast recht W.
noch ne frage was den AMD955 angeht.
den gibts einmal mit ,,C2,, und C3 dingens. Revision glaub ich.
macht 10€ unterschied. 
was ist damit gemeint.?
vll hat da jemand plan von.
ok, dann erst mal schönes WE
bis demnächst.
gruss


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Kein Problem. 

Revision bedeutet nur die innere Architektur. Das heißt, C3 ist ein ein wenig überarbeiteter C2 - für den Normalbetrieb macht das jedoch keinen Unterschied, nur selten gibt es Revisionen, die dann auch weniger Strom brauchen o.Ä., meistens jedoch ist es für Übertakter interessant, da sich neue Revisionen oftmals leicht besser übertakten lassen.

Ach ja:



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Graka - entweder das, oder jetzt was günstigeres, und dann in wenigen Monaten eine %(xx oder einen GT300



Mit %(xx meinte ich natürlich HD5000er-Reihe. ^^


----------



## n0stradamus (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Zerberus schrieb:


> [...]soll ja auch der 24zöller noch dran.
> [..]
> gruss



Was ich dazu noch sagen sollte: Wenn du mit der maximalen Bildschirmauflösung spielen möchtest (was du bestimmt tun wirst^^), dann sollte die Grafikkarte über 1GB VRAM wenn nicht mehr verfügen. Insbesonders bei Spielen mit einer riesigen, detailreichen Welt wie GTA IV würdest du weniger merken


----------



## Zerberus (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Moin,

so hab schon ein paar teile bestellt.
bin am überlegen ob ich nicht statt der 500 GB platte,
2 kleinere..320 und evtl.160 als system HDD.??
von dem 24 zöller bin ich runter auf 22.. reicht mein ich..
mit dem Bord komm ich zu keinem ergebniss..
mal schaun was es gibt..
NT hab ich ein sharkoon 600w genommen.
macht nen guten eindruck für 70€.
alles andere ergibt sich mit dem bord...
cpu kühler, ram..
Graka. die von Gainward 260GTX mit 1792mb.. denk ich..
yo bis denn
gruss


----------



## n0stradamus (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Heyho,
wenn du die HDD als reine Systemplatte nutzen möchtest und deine Programme etc separat irgendwohin installieren willst, reichen 160GB locker. 80 wäre an sich schon ausreichend, schnell muss sie halt sein 

In Sachen Board musst du halt wissen, was du haben möchtest.
AMD bietet generell ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis, Intel hingegegen ist von der reinen Rechenkraft stärker (noch!^^)
Eine AM3-System kostet, wenn man das nötigste nimmt, inzwischen nicht mehr als 150€
Intels Plattformen sind da noch etwas teurer (wobei ich, was jetzt Core i5 etc betrifft, nicht soo viel Ahnung habe)


----------



## Zerberus (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Moin 

hab mich für das UD3P entschieden..
mit nem 955BE und der 260GTX 1792Mb bin ich für die nächste zeit gut grüstet...hoff ich zumindest.
nur noch der passende speicher sollten 4GB sein,muss ich mir noch suchen.
noch mal danke für den hinweis mit den 2 platten.
werd das so machen, dachte die müssten gleich gross sein.
gruss..


----------



## n0stradamus (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Zerberus schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> hab mich für das UD3P entschieden..
> mit nem 955BE und der 260GTX 1792Mb bin ich für die nächste zeit gut grüstet...hoff ich zumindest.
> ...




Kein Problem, viel Spaß mit deinem neuen System und dem Superprozessor 

Gleichgroß und vom selben Typ müssten die Platten nur für ein RAID-Verbund sein (so habe ichs zumindest in Erinnerung), aber das nur so am Rande


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Platten müssen überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun haben. 
Ich habe es genauso gemacht wie du, allerdings habe ich halt einmal 320 GB für OS + Programme, einmal 1 TB für Daten - aber jedem das seine. 
Habe übrigens WD genommen, scheinen sehr gut zu sein. Gibt ja aber auch da genug Auswahl.


----------



## Zerberus (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo zusamm,

yo die teile sind jetzt alle da,
bloß muss ich die hälfte wieder zurückschicken.
1.der ,,groß clockner,, passt nicht zu meinem UD4P.
zumindest steht es so auf der packung..
in der PCGH 11.09 steht er bei Einkaufsführer mit AM3 drin.
und ich meine hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben das der Fön auf das Bord passt...
2.auf der packung der graka GTX260/1792Mb las ich ,,minimum 550W systeme power supply...
 ich hab natürlich bloß eins mit 520W -CoolerMasterM520..dachte das reicht hm...
na toll.
noch mal bestellen..anner zeuch zurück.?

bis samstag sollt die kiste laufen..
wer weiß was da noch kommt.
yo fürn tip bin ich dankbar..
gruss


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Da AM2 und AM3 im Prinzip baugleich sind (von der Halterung her), muss es passen. Was auf der Packung steht, ist egal.

Der Stromverbrauch deiner GTX 260 beträgt in etwa 305 Watt - sind immer noch knapp 200 Watt Reserve für alles andere -> passt.


----------



## Zerberus (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Moin 

danke für die schnelle antwort..
wenn ich euch nicht hätte
na denn bin ich ja beruhigt..
auf den techn.daten des NT steht auch das es bis 600W abgeben kann.
super..jetzt noch ein gutes gehäuse, das NZXT schick ich zurück..
is mir zu klein.nehm lieber nen big tower.
bis zum weekend muss das teil laufen.
der 2450 tft sieht schon mal fett aus.
hoffentlich hat der keine pix-fehler ,wie man das öfter mal liest.
yo ich meld mich wieder wenns probleme gibt.
hier bin ich ja richtig.
TX noch mal.
gruss..


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Kein Ding, dafür sind wir ja da.


----------



## Zerberus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo,

stand der dinge,
der Alpenfön is montiert.war kein so großer akt.
der lüfter bläst nach hinten raus,in der hoffnung das der hintere auch nach außen fönt.
eins is mir aufgefallen..das kabel des lüfters hat 3 fasen: schwarz, rot, gelb.
der boxed kühler hat noch ne blaue strippe. evtl drehzahl.?
bleibt ein pin frei auf dem ,,cpu_fan,, auf´m bord
funzt das.?
gruss


----------



## Zerberus (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hallo,

..mühle ,,läuft,, so halbwegs.
im bios hab ich lediglich das booten wieder von cd auf HD gestellt.
was ich da jetzt noch einstellen müsste.... kein Plan.
geh da nicht gern dran.
win7 und grakatreiber intalliert.
aktiviert hab ich das win7 noch nicht.
hab das ,net, noch nicht probiert.
erst dann wollt ich den treiber fürs bord intallen.
um an die neusten vers. zu kommen.
wollt mal ein game instn. doch der auto run funzt net.
und die 2.HD ist im manager, aber wurd nicht als ziel aufgeführt.
also noch ne menge orweit.
schau mer mal.
thema bios könnt ich nen tip brauchen.
zumindest hab ich das ding anbekommen,
womit ich eingendlich nicht gerechnet hab
yo dann geh ich mal boxen guggn.
und biersche uff.
bis demnächst.
gruss


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Solange es läuft, passts ja erstmal, die restlichen Probleme kannste dir dann entweder ergooglen, oder dich hier melden.


----------



## SpanK (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage zum GA-770TA-UD3 von Gigabyte!
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man dieses Board mit diesem (Hardware G.Skill 6GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL7 PK-Serie Tri Channel Kit - hoh.de ) Speicher verwenden kann?!

Auf der Liste der unterstützten Speicher von Gigabyte steht der Speicher nur als CL8 - Version, aber das Board müsste doch mit dem Speicher zurecht kommen oder nicht?! (Es stehen auch mehrere CL7 Speicher von anderen Herstellern auf der Liste...)    (Oder funktioniert das Board nur ganz streng mit den Speichern, die auf der Liste stehen? )

MfG


----------



## n0stradamus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



SpanK schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine Frage zum GA-770TA-UD3 von Gigabyte!
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man dieses Board mit diesem (Hardware G.Skill 6GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL7 PK-Serie Tri Channel Kit - hoh.de ) Speicher verwenden kann?!
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon dass du den Speicher verwenden kannst, meist gibt es da keine Kompabilitätsprobleme. Und wenn auch andere CL7er darauf stehen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls doch sehr gering. Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, kannst du dich ja noch durch ein paar Reviews und Erfahrungsberichte arbeiten 

Allerdings würde ich kein Triplechannel-Kit für ein Dualchannel-MB nehmen.
Dann hast du zwar deine 6GB aber ein Modul läuft dann eben alleine. Mein System (siehe sig) reicht zum Spielen und zur Videobearbeitung locker, oder hast du vor Besonderes mit dem Rechner zu machen ?
Was ich damit sagen möchte: 4GB reichen auch und du sparst noch etwas dabei


----------



## SpanK (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass du den Speicher verwenden kannst, meist gibt es da keine Kompabilitätsprobleme. Und wenn auch andere CL7er darauf stehen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls doch sehr gering. Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, kannst du dich ja noch durch ein paar Reviews und Erfahrungsberichte arbeiten
> 
> Allerdings würde ich kein Triplechannel-Kit für ein Dualchannel-MB nehmen.
> Dann hast du zwar deine 6GB aber ein Modul läuft dann eben alleine. Mein System (siehe sig) reicht zum Spielen und zur Videobearbeitung locker, oder hast du vor Besonderes mit dem Rechner zu machen ?
> Was ich damit sagen möchte: 4GB reichen auch und du sparst noch etwas dabei



Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!! 
Die 6GB RAM werde ich für Heimstudio aufnahmen nutzen, bei denen ich viele VST´s und andere Plugins laden muss - macht für mich also schon Sinn. Ich denke auch, dass es kein Problem sein sollte, den Speicher zu betreiben, ich möchte nur gerne auf der sicheren Seite stehen und deswegen wende ich mich hier an hilfsbereite Leute, die einem weiterhelfen können . Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch Erfahrungen abzugeben, mit Speichern, die verwendet werden, obwohl sie nicht auf der Liste des Boardherstellers stehen, und trotzdem gut laufen? 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## siko (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Tach zusammen,

hab mich lang nicht mehr mit Hardware beschäftigt...

was bekomme ich denn jetzt so für 500-600€ ?

Welches AM3 Board, welchen Speicher dazu, was passt da überhaupt ?


----------



## n0stradamus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallihallo!

AMD hat da sone "Zwischensockel"-Geschichte angefangen, ich weiß nicht ob dus mitbekommen hast.
AM2 ist der alte Sockel (DDR2 war im einsatz) gewesen und dann kamen neue Prozessoren mit DDR2*&*DDR3 Controller. Also wurde ein Sockel AM2+ eingeführt, dieser unterstützt AM3 CPUs, da diese wiederum DDR2 verwenden können.
Also, kurz und knapp:
AM3 = DDR3
AM2/+ = DDR2

Generell ist die AM2+ Kombi minimal billiger, in letzter Zeit ist AM3 aber auch im Preis gefallen.
Wenn AM3 dich anlacht, kann ich dir die Athlon IIer- Reihe empfehlen, die sind echt verlockend 
Beispielsweise der Athlon II X4 620
>100€ für einen 4-Kerner, damit kann was anfangen^^

Dazu ein vom P/L-Verhältnis her gutes Board: *klick*

Und RAM: *klick*

Allerdings würde ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine solche Plattform basteln. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist ja teurer als die CPU! Bei meinem war das wenigstens noch richtigrum. Kann auch sein, dass ich am falschen Ort gesucht habe 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## siko (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hab mal nen Warenkorb angefügt !

Muss noch etwas günstiger werden. Aber so in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Was meint ihr ? Wo kann man noch günstiger werden ?


----------



## dinolichtenau (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Habe mir das Asus M4N82Deluxe gekauft Optisch schon eine sache und sonst auch top,jede menge zum einstellen.

Bin zufrieden(da ich es doppelt bekommen habe könnte ich ja nochmal einen bauen)


----------



## Own3r (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich habe ein MSI 790FX-GD70 mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 und DDR3 RAM und es läuft alles wunderbar!


----------



## n0stradamus (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe ein MSI 790FX-GD70 mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 und DDR3 RAM und es läuft alles wunderbar!



Saugute Wahl 
Hatte das Board auch mal...das Crosshair III Formula ist auch ok, aber manchmal vermiss ich mein MSI-Board =D


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich habe jetzt das hier 790FXTA UD5 und kann dies auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## olli17 (20. Februar 2010)

*hilfe ga-ta770-ud3*

Hallo Leute,

Mein Rechner macht Probleme:

Mittlerweile bootet er fast garnicht mehr.
Die Grafikkarte fährt alle 10 Sekunden neu hoch(Merke ich an Lüftergeräusch und den LED´s) - keine Bildausgabe, Monitor geht in Standby. So oft, bis das Mainboard einmal laut piept (GraKa Fehler) 
Manchmal bootet das System dann doch, stürzt aber noch bevor das Desktop aufgebaut ist, wieder ab und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.

GA-ta770-UD3
AMD Phenom 2 X4 965BE
Gigabyte ATI Radeon 4850 512MB 
BeQuiet Straigt Power E7 580W
G.Skill DDR3 1600 2x 2GB
Win 7 x64

Netzteil habe ich auf Rat des Kundenservices schon einmal umgetauscht. War vorher 480W.
GraKa funktioniert in anderem System, Saphire 5750 funktioniert in meinem System.
Nach gestrigen Wiedereinbau lief der Rechner in einem anderen Haushalt.
Bei mir aber passiert wieder nichts. 
Das Problem kam schrittweise.
Zu Beginn lief es, dann kam es zeitweise vor. Nun passiert garnichts mehr.

Hat jemand eine Idee?!


----------



## KvD (1. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Wo hast du denn das so schnell her?


----------



## JackOnell (4. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo zusammen,
kurze frage kommt hier noch das GA 790XTA-UD4 in die Liste ?

Edit:
Hier sind mal Bilder 
Wie man sehen kann liegt der F-Audio Anschluss Bild 3 und 9 recht ungelegen
meiner Meinung nach


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



KvD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sag mal was zu der neuen Speicheranbindung, wie schnell läuft dein Speicher?


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (25. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

das M3A790GXH/128M von ASRock ist auch wämstens zu empfehlen! Overclocking ist damit auch kein Problem! OC-Tuner, sowie AMD Overdrive funzen damit ohne schwierigkeiten! Man kann selbstverständlich auch alles im BIOS einstellen!

Also eine klare Empfehlung!!!


----------



## GTA 3 (27. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich empfehle ganz klar das Board 785GMT-USB3 von GIGABYTE! Ist OC tauglich und alles funkt perfekt. Aber Achtung, es ist ein qATX-Board.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt das hier 790FXTA UD5 und kann dies auch nur empfehlen.




Ich auch perfekt zum Ocen...


----------



## Kryptonite (3. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Gibt es eigentlich gute AM3 SLI Boards? Oder wird es diese irgendwann geben? Finde da irgendwie nichts dazu.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

SLI und AMD gibts nicht.


----------



## Clonemaster (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ganz klar das Board 785GMT-USB3 von GIGABYTE! Ist OC tauglich und alles funkt perfekt. Aber Achtung, es ist ein qATX-Board.




Haben die µBoards Nachteile bezogen auf die Leistung?
Oder sind da einfach nur weniger Schnittstellen drauf?


----------



## Joker (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> SLI und AMD gibts nicht.



Da liegst du falsch, von Asus gibts ein neues SLI-Board für AM3. Es ist zwar noch nicht lieferbar, wird wohl aber bald verfügbar sein.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - Asus M4N98TD EVO


----------



## Clonemaster (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

So solls aussehn 

das *Asus M4N98TD EVO
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Quelle:* _ComputerBase
_http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/mainboards/amd-systeme/2010/maerz/asus_am3-board_sli/


----------



## CoNtAcT (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ist doch ein klasse board, wäre wirklich zu überlegen...


----------



## Gnome (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Das neue SLI Board von Asus is mist, das is nurn umbenannter Chipsatz von nem alten 780i oder sowas weiß ich jetzt nicht genau. Ist jedoch kein neu entwickelter.

Mal ne blöde Frage am Rande....kann man SLI eigentlich auch auf nem ATI Crossfire X zertifizierten Board machen? Eigentlich schon oder?


----------



## fabs (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich such grad für nen HTPC ein Board mit AM3, das aber noch DDR2(-800) kann. Gibts sowas noch oder muss ich zwangsweise DDR3 kaufen?


----------



## Master-Thomas (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Von Saphire gibt es ein Board das beide Steine drauf hat DDR 2+3 ist glaub ich das einzige, ansonsten wäre das dann wohl ein AM2+ Board. AM 3 CPU`s passen auch auf AM2+ boards (cpu freigabe liste vom Hersteller!!) Mircro ATX oder nicht? Wenn du nicht über ne TDP von 95 kommst ist die Auswahll wesentlcih größer.


----------



## Nixtreme (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Gnome schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage am Rande....kann man SLI eigentlich auch auf nem ATI Crossfire X zertifizierten Board machen? Eigentlich schon oder?



Eigentlich nicht


----------



## kruemelgirl (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hi,

ein neues Board darf es werden 

Was sollte es haben: 

AM3
SATA3
USB3

gute bis sehr gute OC.Eigenschaften und Funktionen
CF ( 2 x sollte reichen )


Welche Hersteller sind da besonders zu empfehlen? 

Zu teuer sollte es auch nicht werden.

Ich tendiere zu den AsRock Boards. Gibt es da schon Usererfahrungen?


----------



## dr_camshaft (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich brauche mal eben Hilfe:
Als Mainboard habe ich das Asus m4a79 Deluxe.
Im Moment habe ich nur für meine Grafikkarte den ersten PCIE Slot belegt + 1 PCI WLAN Karte.
Meine Wunschkombination wäre jetzt aber ein ASUS USB 3.0 Controller per PCIE und eine weitere Grafikkarte für den Crossfire Betrieb.
Laut Beschreibung würden dann aber nur noch die Lanes in 16/8/8 ausfallen, oder verhält sich das bei dem ASUS Controller so, das für die Grafikkarten 16 und 16 Lanes zur Verfügung stehen?
Wenn Crossfire, dann macht es doch nur mit 16/16 Lanes Sinn, oder?
Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem ESATA Port des Boards, würde sonst nämlich als Alternative für meine zukünftige neue externe Festplatte dazu wechseln.
Danke vorab!


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich hätte ne Frage, will mir das MSI 880GMA-E45 kaufen, aber wie steht es mit dem RAM und dem Phenom X6? Unterstützt wird die cpu aber mehr als 1600MHz geht nicht bei diesem Bord, reciht das?
Im Moment läuft noch der Phenom 955 aber in ein paar Jahren kann es sein das ich wegen den neuen Games CPU wechseln muss.

Und ja das SATA-3 brauch ich wegen der neuen HDD, eine WD mit 10'000rpm und SATA 3

Kan mir jemand da weiterhelfen? hoffe dieser Thread ist der richtige, wenn nicht, verschieben


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

@ dr_camshaft 

Bezüglich der GraKa hab ich zwar keine Erfahrungen im Crossfire oder SLI, aber Boards bei denen du beide Karten mit 16x Betreiben kannst, sind die Boards die 4 Karten unterstützen. Vielleicht auch solche mit 3 Karten.


----------



## Kryptonite (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo, habe eine ganz kleine Frage, nämlich was bedeutet auf folgendem bild die Spalte "PCB seit". Kann damit irgendwie im Zusammenhang mit CPU-Mainboard Kompatibilität nichts anfangen. Bios seit ist ja klar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Werte in der Spalte wären noch "1.02G", "1.02GAX" und "ALL".

[Link]


----------



## NCphalon (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

PCB steht für Printed Circuit Board, also die Platine.

Möglicherweise sin die SpaWas erst ab einer gewissen PCB Revision leistungsfähig genug für einen Phenom II und diese wird dann in dieser Spalte angegeben.


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich hab das M4A89GTD Pro und einen AMD X4 955 @ 965 C3.

Was passiert wenn ich den Core Unlocker einschalte????


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Gibt vielleicht schwierigkeiten (Abstürzte, Instabilitäten) oder irgendetwas - schwer zu sagen. Aber die Frage ist: Was willst du bei einem voll aktivierten Vierkerner noch aktivieren? ^^


----------



## lol2k (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Moin! 

Da ja das einzige Am3 Board mit SLI-Unterstützung auf dem Markt ist,
ASUS M4N98TD EVO, nForce 980a SLI (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBCS0-G0EAY0WZ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
liebäugle ich mit zwei gtx 460 und diesem Board.

Allerdings besitze ich zwei Riegel à 2GB G.Skill Ripjaws, die ja aufgrund ihrer hohen Kühlkörpern bekannt sind. Das könnte mit dem Cpu-Kühler dann ein wenig eng werden...

Hat jnd. Erfahrung mit dem oben genannten Board und CPU-Kühlern?


Gruß lol2k


----------



## serafen (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

*@lol2k*
Es gibt noch das *MSI NF980-G65*. Ich würde Dir allerdings empfehlen, auf SLI zu verzichten und auf die aktuellen AMD-Chipsätze zurückzugreifen. Immerhin hast Du USB 3.0 & SATA-III gleich mit an Bord, was bei dem Nvidia-Chipsatz nur über Erweiterungskarten möglich wird. 

Die Nvidia nForce 980a SLI-Boards waren insgesamt nicht stark verbreitet - verglichen mit aktuellen Boards mit 890GX/FX-Chipsatz sehe ich den Preis auch nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig.


*@http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/35170-gamer090.htmlGamer090*
Offiziell wird max. DDR3-1333 unterstützt, sofern Du DDR3-1600-Speicher verwenden möchtest, solltest Du Kits mit geringer (*1,35* Volt bis *1,50 Volt*) bis moderater Speicherspannung (max. *1,65 Volt*) auswählen, um Inkompatibili-/Instabilitäten zu vermeiden. Ich würde zu den sparsamen ECO-Kits (1,35 Volt) greifen; gerade mit MSI-Boards läuft u. a. G.Skill-Speicher allgemein problemlos.

MfG.


----------



## cyhperx (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo Community,
hab mal eine ganz andere Frage. Gibt es ein Mobo mit integrierter Wla- Funktion? Es soll ein Spiele PC mit AMD Phenom II X6 1090T werden. 

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Grüße
Cyhper


----------



## Duisburger (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hi! Bin bei bei meiner Suche nach nem neuen AM3 Board u.a. auf das Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 inkl. Asus PCE-N13 WLAN gestossen. Vielleicht wäre das ja interessant für dich!


----------



## rouki999 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hi ich hab mal eine Frage ob jemand weiß was von der Ram Bestückung her besser ist. Ich wollte mir das Board holen Gigabyte 890 GPA-UD3H holen und das ganze mit 8GB Ram bestücken. Ist das besser lieber 2*4GB Ram oder eher 4*2 GB Ram.

Als Ram wollte ich eigentlich den Corsair XMS3 nehmen ... aber hält das Board das ganze dann von der Spannung her aus, da die ja bei 1,65 V laufen


----------



## Cr@zed^ (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Nimm 2*4, Vollbestückung aller 4 Kanäle ist immer kritischer wie nur 2 Kanäle bestückt


----------



## Rabauke (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Etwas seltsame Frage aber- gibts eigentlich noch andere AM3 MB`s außer dem Crosshair 4 in Rot/schwarz?


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



Rabauke schrieb:


> Etwas seltsame Frage aber- gibts eigentlich noch andere AM3 MB`s außer dem Crosshair 4 in Rot/schwarz?


  schau mal hier: Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Shinru800 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo Leute 
ich habe noch ein M2N-SLI Deluxe board mit nem Ahtlon 64 x2 6400 MHz prozi.

habe mir jetz nen phenom 955 x4 gekauft und auch eingebaut , aber des system erkennt ihn nicht voll an nur mit 4x800MHz .  Bios update habe ich auch schon gemacht auf 5001.

Was kann ich jetz machen ?

1 neues board kaufen 

GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

2 und neue ram 

4GB (2er Kit) OCZ Platinum Series OCZ3P2000C8LV4GK - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

3 Oder noch eine andere biosversion verwenden ?

4 oder nen 955 wieder verkaufen und des alte board mit samt prozessor und ram  und gleich auf nen x6 umsteigen ?

was meint ihr dazu? 

mfg


----------



## avio1982 (20. Mai 2011)

wenn du deinen 955 wieder los werden willst...biete ich mich gerne an.  wenn du dir ein neues board holen solltest...hole dir am besten gleich ein am3+ sind nur geringfügig teurer dafür aber zukunftssicher.


----------



## esreicht (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hier meine schlechte Erfahrung mit dem MSI-Board 870A-G54.
Hatte mir das Board von MSI gekauft, MSI 870A-G54 , war gut bestückt und sollte mit einem Phenom II X6 1100 ,dazu 2x4 GB DDR3 von G.Skill betrieben werden, Netzteil Marke NesteQ Strike mit 650 Watt, und hatte nur Probleme.

Das Board von MSI-870A-G54 läuft zwar, aber sehr instabil.
Ich hatte es eingebaut und mit einem Phenom II X6 1100 bestückt, dazu zwei Speicherriegel mit je 4 GB. Das Betriebssystem ließ sich installieren, aber erst, nachdem ich im Bios die Einstellung --Virus Protect-- umgestellt hatte,der PC lief sehr instabil, das Bild fror ständig ein, es gab Bluescreens, oder der Bildschirm wurde schwarz, und man konnte oft nur noch per Reset neu starten.
Hatte schon alles im Bios versucht umzustellen, es war die Version 17.10 schon drauf, also die Aktuellste,aber es half nichts, mal waren die Fehler mehr oder weniger da.
Bei MSI nach zwei Tagen nach einer Email anfrage beim Support keine Antwort, also hab ich es telefonisch versucht, das Telefonat dauerte über 10 Minuten,man riet mir die Volt zahl von Auto auf Manuel umzustellen . Das tat ich, und es waren immer noch die Fehler vorhanden. Auch riet man mir, wenn diese Einstellung nichts bringt, könne ich ja nochmal anrufen . Bei 14 Cent die Minute, wenn ich jeden Tag mehrmals anrufe, um alle Einstellungen durchzugehen, kann ich einen neuen Rechner kaufen.

Jetz kam doch noch eine Antwort von MSI-Support , die mich echt umhaute, und zwar:

> Diese BIOS Version befindet sich noch im Betastadium.  
> Sie dient lediglich der technischen Evaluierung einzelner technischer
> Probleme
> und ist noch nicht vollständig auf ihre Funktionsfähigkeit und
> Kompatibilität
> geprüft worden. Die volle Funktionalität an der zu evaluierenden
> technischen
> Eigenschaft des Gesamtsystems kann daher nicht gewährleistet werden.
> Ebenso
> können Fehlfunktionen an anderer Stelle des Gesamtsystems nicht
> ausgeschlossen
> werden.
> Daher übernimmt MSI keinerlei Garantie beziehungsweise Haftung für den
> Einsatz
> seiner BIOS Versionen im Betastadium. Die Installation und Inbetriebnahme
> von
> MSI Beta-BIOS Updates auf MSI Produkten erfolgt somit auf eigene Gefahr
> und
> schließt jegliche rechtliche Ansprüche gegenüber MSI aus.

Wie kann man ein Board verkaufen wo man ein Betabios draufmacht und dann schreiben, keine Garantie, Betabios, ätsch...
Das Bios war schon drauf, was soll man dazu noch sagen.

Habe das Board ausgebaut und habe ein Gigabyte 870A-UD3 genommen rev 2.1 und es läuft von anfang an stabil.

Dies ist mir passiert und soll aber nicht heißen, das das Board von MSI generell Schrott ist, für mich jedoch ganz klar, nie wieder MSI.


----------



## Froz0ne (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

* Lüftersteuerung MSI 870A-G54 				*

Hallo,
ich hatte folgende Frage an den MSI-Support:

------------------------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ist es möglich neben eines PWM-CPU-Kühlers (Scythe Grand Kama Cross)   einen weiteren PWM Gehäuselüfter (Enermax T.BH Silence 120mm(4,8W)) über   ein Y-Adapter zusätzlich an den Ausgang CPU_FAN anzuschließen.
Gleichzeitig würde ich an den Ausgang des System_FAN 1 zwei weitere   Gehäuselüfter (2xEnermax T.BH Silence 120mm (1,2W))über ein Y-Kabel   anschließen und den Ausgang des System_FAN 2 freizulassen.
Wird der Lüfterstromkreis überlastet oder ist es problemlos möglich   diese Lüfterkonfiguration ohne Risiko über einen längeren Zeitraum   laufen zu lassen. Könnten Sie mir Informationen zu der Spezifikation von   der maximalen Belastbarkeit der Lüfteranschlüsse geben?

------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Antwort fiel so aus:

Dies ist nicht möglich da es dann zu Problemen kommen kann. Die Lüfter bekommen dann nicht genug Spannung 

Nun meine Frage an euch:

Ist das wirklich so oder kann ich das evtl. doch so machen? Bei einem  anderen Beitrag im MSI-Forum wurde gesagt, dass der Lüfterstromkreis  einen Strom von etwa 1A abkönne. Dies gilt aber für ein anderes Board.  Kann ich die Konfiguration oben so fahren? 

Grüße
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!​


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*



esreicht schrieb:


> Hier meine schlechte Erfahrung mit dem MSI-Board 870A-G54.
> Hatte mir das Board von MSI gekauft, MSI 870A-G54 , war gut bestückt und sollte mit einem Phenom II X6 1100 ,dazu 2x4 GB DDR3 von G.Skill betrieben werden, Netzteil Marke NesteQ Strike mit 650 Watt, und hatte nur Probleme.
> 
> Das Board von MSI-870A-G54 läuft zwar, aber sehr instabil.
> ...


Vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem aktuellen Bios vom 29.06.2011





> CPU AGESA code.
> -  Improved memory compatibility.
> Version                                 17.D                                                                                           Typ                                 AMI BIOS                                                                 7599vHD.zip                                 Dateigröße                                 0.79 MB


----------



## esreicht (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Zitat---  
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem aktuellen Bios vom 29.06.2011    			 				 CPU AGESA code.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
                                Version                                  17.D                                                                                            Typ                                 AMI BIOS                                                                  7599vHD.zip                                 Dateigröße                                 0.79 MB

Da ich tagelang versuchte es stabil zum laufen zu bringen, was nicht ging, und nach der meiner Meinung nach frechen Antwort seitens MSI habe ich das Board zurück geschickt und hab ein Gigabyte Board genommen. Es ist traurig, das MSI ein Board mit Betabios ausliefert, den Kunden zum Tester macht, um dann irgendwann ein eventuell laufendes Bios raus zu bringen. Nicht jeder traut sich zu ein Biosupdate durch zu führen.
Das Gigabyteboard leif von Anfang an stabil.


----------



## drpower (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Hallo Leute , 

ich habe mittlerweile augerüstet und zwar so : 
MoBo = Gigabyte 970A-UD3
CPU = AMD Phenom II X4 945 Processor
Rams = Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 2x4GB DDR3-1600
Graka = _PowerColor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+_ 1GB
SSD = *Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB *



Nun habe ich den großen Versuch gestartet das Ganze OHNE Windows neuinstall über die Bühne zu kriegen. Laut einigen Internetforen soll die Umstellung von IDE auf AHCI u.U. problemlos laufen. 

Folgendes habe ich nun getan :

Neues MoBo eingebaut und vorher in der REG den Eintrag(msahci/start) von " 3 " auf "0" eingestellt. 
Dann im Bios natürlich AHCI aktiviert unter Integrated Peripherals/SATA Einstellungen . 
Windows gestartet und alle nötigen Treiber nachinstalliert. Auch den AMD AHCI Treiber, der ist installiert so wie es mir der ATI Installationsmanager anzeigt , er wäre auf dem neusten Stand.

Habe ein paar Screenshots von diversen Progs gemacht die mir zwar nun SATA anzeigen aber nicht AHCI und dass denke ich ist wohl falsch. Also wo könnte da der Fehler liegen. 

Ich meine ich kann Windows zwar noch neu installieren, aber wenns nicht sein muss natürlich nicht^^ wer macht das schon gerne. Wüsste aber nicht wieso AHCI bei einem Neuinstall im Gegensatz zu jetzt aktiv sein sollte. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die SD SSD Benchmarkergebnisse sind einmal vor dem Umbau und einmal danach.

Evtl. hat ja einer von euch eine Idee woran es liegen kann. 

mfgDRP

ps: MoBo ist auf F3 updatet und SSD auch auf 007
pss: Habe mittlerweile einiges bei google gefunden was beschreibt, dass wenn man einen Chipsatz AHCI Treiber installiert, dass es u.U. normal sein kann dass das anstatt AHCI, AMD SATA steht. Gebt ihr da google recht ???
Habe auch gelesen , dass wenn AHCI aktiv ist , NCQ UND TRIM aktiv ist, und das wäre ja bei mir der Fall. Bei den anderen beiden Festplatten steht lediglich nur NCQ auf aktiv.

Falls ihr die Vorgeschichte des Umbaus und derren Probleme lesen wollt, hier sind sie ^^ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ken-und-laeuft-da-mein-phenomii-x4-drauf.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/142193-ssd-ohne-ahci-help-wanted.html


pss: help me wonder    help me ..o)   weiss denn wirklich keiner darüber bescheid ???


----------



## drpower (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hmmm 
kann mir denn wirklich keiner sagen ob mein Zustand mit den AMD SATA anstatt AHCI normal ist ???


mfgDRP


----------



## drpower (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

hmmm seit fast 2 monaten weiss keiner ein rat

was soll man da noch zu sagen 

mfgDRP


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

Ich werf das mal hir rein, da es ja eh um AM3 Boards geht. Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich bei AM3 von einem Asus aufs nächste wechsel, sprich von am3 auf am3. Geht das auch ohne win neuinstallation oder nur mit

mfg


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] AM3 Boards für den Phenom 2*

keiner der mir dazu was sagen mag


----------



## JackOnell (28. Juni 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> keiner der mir dazu was sagen mag



Wie meinst du das genau ?

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das win 7 besser mit klar kommt als Vista oder XP. 
Habe schon oft einfach board getauscht p5e3 mit p5q3 und auf ein anderes mit nem p35 Chipsatz. 
Win hat immer alles  laufen Gehalte musste nur neu aktiviert werden

Edit
Sehe gerade das dein Post schon älter war


----------

